# Baker's Dozen - Musical Assignments



## Ingélou

A collection of 13 names on a musical assignment set by someone - this first time, by me.

The next assignment is to be set by the poster who fills in number 13. It doesn't matter if the same person sets it twice in a row, as obviously it might have to happen if not many are playing.

(Four times in a row might be pushing it, though.  )

However, I think we should say that nobody should post twice in a row during the course of a round.

I don't think it matters if a theme is repeated so won't bother with keeping a list, though putting the number and the title above each list would be helpful.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:
*

1. Gustav Mahler


----------



## Taggart

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler 
2. Hamish MacCunn


----------



## Art Rock

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn 
3. Ernest John Moeran


----------



## Ingélou

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon


----------



## Taggart

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler 
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon 
5. Padre Martini


----------



## Rogerx

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut


----------



## Art Rock

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut 
8. Albéric Magnard


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut
8. Albéric Magnard
9. Marin Marais


----------



## Malx

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut
8. Albéric Magnard
9. Marin Marais
10. Frank Martin


----------



## Rogerx

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut
8. Albéric Magnard
9. Marin Marais
10. Frank Martin
11.Eusebius Mandyczewski


----------



## Art Rock

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut
8. Albéric Magnard
9. Marin Marais
10. Frank Martin
11.Eusebius Mandyczewski 
12. Franz Xaver Mozart


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 1. Composers (any genre of music) whose surnames begin with M:


1. Gustav Mahler
2. Hamish MacCunn
3. Ernest John Moeran
4. William McGibbon
5. Padre Martini
6. James MacMillan
7. Guillaume de Machaut
8. Albéric Magnard
9. Marin Marais
10. Frank Martin
11.Eusebius Mandyczewski
12. Franz Xaver Mozart
13. Claudio Monteverdi


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship. 

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)


----------



## Art Rock

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews) 
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)


Bonus: Liszt was Father-in-law, Grandfather and Great Grandfather of them.


----------



## Ingélou

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)


----------



## Taggart

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers) 
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)


----------



## Art Rock

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister) 
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)


----------



## Malx

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)


----------



## SanAntone

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl)


----------



## Malx

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl)
9. The Proclaimers (twin brothers Craig & Charlie Reid)


----------



## Art Rock

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl) 
9. The Proclaimers (twin brothers Craig & Charlie Reid) 
10. The Jackson family (siblings, Jackie, Tito, Jermaine, Marlon, Michael, Randy, Janet, LaToya)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl Wilson; cousin Mike Love)
9. The Proclaimers (twin brothers Craig & Charlie Reid)
10. The Jackson family (siblings, Jackie, Tito, Jermaine, Marlon, Michael, Randy, Janet, LaToya)
11. Gentle Giant (brothers Derek, Phil, and Ray Shulman)


----------



## Art Rock

I could add the same Shulmans under the name Simon Dupree and the Big Sound (best known for the hit Kites).


----------



## Ingélou

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl Wilson; cousin Mike Love)
9. The Proclaimers (twin brothers Craig & Charlie Reid)
10. The Jackson family (siblings, Jackie, Tito, Jermaine, Marlon, Michael, Randy, Janet, LaToya)
11. Gentle Giant (brothers Derek, Phil, and Ray Shulman)
12. Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn (brother and sister)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 2. Familial Relationships (any musical genre) - Name(s) followed by nature of relationship.

Note: JS Bach - Max 1 usage... Having actually performed together is not a requirement.

1. Clannad (Brennans - brothers, sisters, uncles, nieces, nephews)
2. Wagners (Genius Richard, father of Composer Siegfried, father of opera directors Wieland and Wolfgang)
3. Joseph and Michael Haydn (brothers)
4. Watersons (siblings and cousin)
5. Yehudi and Hephzibah Menuhin (brother and sister)
6. Richard and Karen Carpenter (brother and sister)
7. Sir Lennox Berkeley & Michael Berkeley (Father & Son)
8. The Beach Boys (brothers, Brian, Dennis & Carl Wilson; cousin Mike Love)
9. The Proclaimers (twin brothers Craig & Charlie Reid)
10. The Jackson family (siblings, Jackie, Tito, Jermaine, Marlon, Michael, Randy, Janet, LaToya)
11. Gentle Giant (brothers Derek, Phil, and Ray Shulman)
12. Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn (brother and sister)
13. The Bee Gees (Barry, Maurice, and Robin - with a fourth sibling, Andy Gibb)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'


----------



## Art Rock

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie' 
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy


----------



## jegreenwood

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie' 
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. John and Yoko - Double Fantasy


----------



## Bulldog

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie' 
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. John and Yoko - Double Fantasy
4. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings


----------



## SanAntone

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie' 
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. John and Yoko - Double Fantasy
4. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
5. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 3* John and Yoko - Double Fantasy must be *disqualified* -

Theme is "Any *composition* with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)"

"Double Fantasy" is the name of the 1980 album and not that of an actual composition.


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy - (via SanAntone)


----------



## Bulldog

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy - (via SanAntone)
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor


----------



## Ingélou

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy - (via SanAntone)
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy


----------



## Taggart

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy - (via SanAntone)
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy 
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy 
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## Ingélou

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy
9. Joaquin Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre


----------



## Art Rock

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy
9. Joaquin Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre 
10. Earth Wind and Fire - Fantasy


----------



## pianozach

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy
9. Joaquin Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre 
10. Earth Wind and Fire - Fantasy
11. Steppenwolf - Spiritual Fantasy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy
9. Joaquin Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre 
10. Earth Wind and Fire - Fantasy
11. Steppenwolf - Spiritual Fantasy
12. John Dowland - A Fantasie


----------



## Taggart

# 3. Any composition with any variation of the word "fantasy" in the title - (All Genres)

1. Chopin - Polonaise No. 7 in A flat major, Op. 61 'Polonaise-fantaisie'
2. Uriah Heep - Return to Fantasy
3. Moeran - Fantasy Quartet for Oboe and Strings
4. Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
5. Chopin - Fantasy in F minor
6. Macy Gray - My Nutmeg Phantasy
7. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
8. Traffic - Dear Mr. Fantasy
9. Joaquin Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre
10. Earth Wind and Fire - Fantasy
11. Steppenwolf - Spiritual Fantasy
12. John Dowland - A Fantasie 
13 Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Taggart

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. Everly Brothers


----------



## Ingélou

#4 - Pop or Folk Duos

1. Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher


----------



## Bulldog

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher 
3. Hall and Oats


----------



## pianozach

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher 
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Shaughnessy

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson


----------



## Bulldog

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy


----------



## SanAntone

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)


----------



## Art Rock

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current) 
8. Greenfield and Cook


----------



## Ingélou

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)
8. Greenfield and Cook
9. Nina and Frederik


----------



## Taggart

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)
8. Greenfield and Cook
9. Nina and Frederik 
10. Robin Hall and Jimmie McGregor


----------



## Art Rock

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)
8. Greenfield and Cook
9. Nina and Frederik
10. Robin Hall and Jimmie McGregor 
11. Garfunkel and Oates


----------



## Shaughnessy

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)
8. Greenfield and Cook
9. Nina and Frederik
10. Robin Hall and Jimmie McGregor
11. Garfunkel and Oates
12. Loggins and Messina


----------



## Ingélou

#4 Pop or Folk Duos

1. The Everly Brothers
2. Sonny and Cher
3. Hall and Oates
4. Simon & Garfunkel
5. Richard and Linda Thompson
6. Chad & Jeremy
7. The Milk Carton Kids (current)
8. Greenfield and Cook
9. Nina and Frederik
10. Robin Hall and Jimmie McGregor
11. Garfunkel and Oates
12. Loggins and Messina
13. The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Ingélou

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa


----------



## Art Rock

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa 
2. Hardanger Fiddle


----------



## Shaughnessy

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore


----------



## Art Rock

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore 
4. Arpeggione


----------



## Taggart

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione 
5. Baryton


----------



## Shaughnessy

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin


----------



## Ingélou

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol


----------



## Art Rock

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol 
8. Erhu


----------



## Shaughnessy

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol
8. Erhu
9. Double Bass


----------



## SanAntone

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol
8. Erhu
9. Double Bass
10. Hurdy-Gurdy


----------



## Art Rock

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol
8. Erhu
9. Double Bass
10. Hurdy-Gurdy 
11. Electric Violin


----------



## Shaughnessy

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol
8. Erhu
9. Double Bass
10. Hurdy-Gurdy
11. Electric Violin
12. Kokyū


----------



## SanAntone

Interesting that no one mentioned the cello.


----------



## Art Rock

#5 - Bowed Stringed Instruments

1. Nyckelharpa
2. Hardanger Fiddle
3. Viola d'amore
4. Arpeggione
5. Baryton
6. Baroque violin
7. Lyra Viol
8. Erhu
9. Double Bass
10. Hurdy-Gurdy
11. Electric Violin
12. Kokyū 
13. Electric Cello

:devil:


----------



## Art Rock

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter


----------



## Ingélou

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori (Basque freedom song - Joan Baez does a version.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori (Basque freedom song - Joan Baez does a version.)
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static


----------



## Art Rock

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori (Basque freedom song - Joan Baez does a version.)
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static 
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum


----------



## Bulldog

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori (Basque freedom song - Joan Baez does a version.)
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static 
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie


----------



## Ingélou

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori 
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)


----------



## Taggart

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500) 
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40)


----------



## Art Rock

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40) 
9. The Sweet - Fox on the Run


----------



## Ingélou

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40)
9. The Sweet - Fox on the Run
10. VanDyke - Mix Me A Person (film song sung by Adam Faith)


----------



## SanAntone

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40)
9. The Sweet - Fox on the Run
10. VanDyke - Mix Me A Person (film song sung by Adam Faith)
11. All My Ex's Live in Texas - George Strait


----------



## Ingélou

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40)
9. The Sweet - Fox on the Run
10. VanDyke - Mix Me A Person (film song sung by Adam Faith)
11. All My Ex's Live in Texas - George Strait
12. Karol Szymanowski - Roxana's Song


----------



## Art Rock

#6 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) with an X in the title.

1. Dave Dee c.s. - The Legend of Xanadu
2. Judas Priest - Exciter
3. Mikel Laboa - Txoria Txori
4. Foo Fighters - X-Static
5. Giacinto Scelsi - Uaxuctum
6. The Beatles - Sexy Sadie
7. The Fox went out on a Chilly Night - English folk song (1500)
8. G F Handel - Xerxes (HWV 40)
9. The Sweet - Fox on the Run
10. VanDyke - Mix Me A Person (film song sung by Adam Faith)
11. All My Ex's Live in Texas - George Strait
12. Karol Szymanowski - Roxana's Song 
13. Toshiro Mayuzumi - Concertino for Xylophone and Orchestra 


Anybody can start the next theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)


----------



## Art Rock

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon) 
2. Queen - Killer Queen


----------



## jegreenwood

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## Bulldog

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen


----------



## Ingélou

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince


----------



## Philidor

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi: Nabucco


----------



## Shaughnessy

I was thisclose to disqualifying number 8 (and I actually did so but reversed my decision) as Nabucco is, of course, a proper name and not a royal or noble title.

"Title of the composition *contains a reference* to royalty/nobiity"

"Nabucco" *refers* to an actual king... And so it stays - Fair is fair... I phrased the theme just a little too loosely and should have been more precise.. Mea culpa.


----------



## SanAntone

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. King of the Road (Roger Miller)


----------



## jegreenwood

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
9. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Revised board - I added back #8 - See post #92 above...*

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi - Nabucco
9. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
11. Szymanowski - Songs of a Fairytale Princess, Op. 31


----------



## Bulldog

Revised board - I added back #8 - See post #92 above...

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi - Nabucco
9. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
11. Szymanowski - Songs of a Fairytale Princess, Op. 31
12. Revised board - I added back #8 - See post #92 above...

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi - Nabucco
9. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
11. Gene Chandler - Duke Of Earl


----------



## Shaughnessy

Posts 95 and 96 crashed and the site ("Temporary Error") has been almost as temperamental as me -:lol:

*Note: Please copy and paste the theme with your selections - Thanks!*

Revised board -

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi - Nabucco
9. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
11. Szymanowski - Songs of a Fairytale Princess, Op. 31
12. Gene Chandler - Duke of Earl (via Bulldog)


----------



## Ingélou

Revised board -

# 7 -Title of the composition contains a reference to royalty/nobility - (All genres)

1. Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
2. Queen - Killer Queen
3. King Tut - Steve Martin
4. The Police - King of Pain
5. Mountain - Mississippi Queen
6. King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King
7. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
8. Verdi - Nabucco
9. King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10. Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
11. Szymanowski - Songs of a Fairytale Princess, Op. 31
12. Gene Chandler - Duke of Earl (via Bulldog)
13. Abba - Dancing Queen


----------



## Ingélou

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Shaughnessy

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock


----------



## jegreenwood

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. Copper - no that's not it - George Szell


----------



## Bulldog

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. Copper - no that's not it - George Szell
4. Colin Davis


----------



## Jay

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop


----------



## Shaughnessy

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Bulldog

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis


----------



## SanAntone

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler


----------



## Ingélou

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler
9. Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler
9. Simon Rattle
10. Riccardo Muti


----------



## Art Rock

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler
9. Simon Rattle
10. Riccardo Muti 
11. Bernard Haitink


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler
9. Simon Rattle
10. Riccardo Muti 
11. Bernard Haitink
12. Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Taggart

#7 - Conductors

1. John Eliot Gardiner
2. Trevor Pinnock
3. George Szell
4. Colin Davis
5. Marin Alsop
6. Christopher Hogwood
7. Andrew Davis
8. Gustav Mahler
9. Simon Rattle
10. Riccardo Muti
11. Bernard Haitink
12. Esa Pekka Salonen 
13. Thomas Beecham


----------



## Taggart

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk


----------



## Ingélou

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues


----------



## Rogerx

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz


----------



## Shaughnessy

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia


----------



## Ingélou

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae


----------



## Taggart

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae 
6. Country (and western)


----------



## Rogerx

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western) 
7. Punk


----------



## Shaughnessy

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America


----------



## Ingélou

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America
9. Folk Rock


----------



## Rogerx

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America
9. Folk Rock
10. Schlager ( German music)


----------



## Shaughnessy

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America
9. Folk Rock
10. Schlager ( German music)
11. Scottish Gaelic punk


----------



## Art Rock

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America
9. Folk Rock
10. Schlager ( German music)
11. Scottish Gaelic punk
12. New Wave


----------



## SanAntone

#8 Genres (and sub-genres) of non-classical music

1. Progressive Folk
2. Rhythm and Blues
3. Jazz
4. Italian occult psychedelia
5. Reggae
6. Country (and western)
7. Punk
8. New Weird America
9. Folk Rock
10. Schlager ( German music)
11. Scottish Gaelic punk
12. New Wave
13. Hip-Hop


----------



## SanAntone

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez


----------



## Art Rock

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier


----------



## Rogerx

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. Esa Pekka Salonen


----------



## Shaughnessy

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler


----------



## Art Rock

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Rogerx

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer


----------



## Shaughnessy

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Rogerx

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky9
9. Andre Previn


----------



## Ingélou

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky9
9. Andre Previn
10. Jean-Baptiste Lully


----------



## Malx

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky
9. Andre Previn
10. Jean-Baptiste Lully
11. James MacMillan


----------



## Art Rock

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky
9. Andre Previn
10. Jean-Baptiste Lully
11. James MacMillan 
12. Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Shaughnessy

#9 Conductors who also composed

1. Pierre Boulez
2. José Serebrier
3. Esa Pekka Salonen
4. Gustav Mahler
5. Giuseppe Sinopoli
6. Leonard Bernstein
7. Otto Klemperer
8. Igor Stravinsky
9. Andre Previn
10. Jean-Baptiste Lully
11. James MacMillan
12. Wilhelm Furtwängler
13. Aaron Copland


----------



## Shaughnessy

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You


----------



## Ingélou

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever


----------



## Art Rock

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever 
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love


----------



## Shaughnessy

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody


----------



## Malx

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## jegreenwood

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson


----------



## Ingélou

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris


----------



## Taggart

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris 
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away


----------



## Shaughnessy

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away
9. The Platters - Only You


----------



## Bulldog

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away
9. The Platters - Only You
10. Etta James - At Last


----------



## Ingélou

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away
9. The Platters - Only You
10. Etta James - At Last
11. Carly Simon - As Time Goes By


----------



## Art Rock

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away
9. The Platters - Only You
10. Etta James - At Last
11. Carly Simon - As Time Goes By 
12. Bangles - Eternal Flame


----------



## Jay

#10 - Select a song which suits the following scenario -

"Slow dancing, swaying in the moonlight with the one you love"

1. Frank Sinatra - Embraceable You
2. Anne Shelton - Only Forever
3. Bryan Ferry - In the Mood for Love
4. The Righteous Brothers - Unchained Meldody
5. Tonights the Night - Rod Stewart
6. Harvest Moon - Cassandra Wilson
7. Eartha Kitt - Under the Bridges of Paris
8. Jo Stafford - Long ago and far away
9. The Platters - Only You
10. Etta James - At Last
11. Carly Simon - As Time Goes By
12. Bangles - Eternal Flame
13. Sarah Vaughn - Dancing In the Dark


----------



## Jay

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash


----------



## Malx

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Shaughnessy

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest


----------



## Jay

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Shaughnessy

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## Ingélou

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)


----------



## Art Rock

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles


----------



## Shaughnessy

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles
9) Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Jay

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles
9) Derek and the Dominos
10) Moby Grape


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles
9) Derek and the Dominos
10) Moby Grape
11) Iron Maiden (before they went triple)


----------



## Shaughnessy

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles
9) Derek and the Dominos
10) Moby Grape
11) Iron Maiden (before they went triple)
12) Def Leppard


----------



## SanAntone

#11 - Rock bands with twin lead guitars:

1) Wishbone Ash
2) Allman Brothers Band
3) Thin Lizzy
4) Judas Priest
5) Fleetwood Mac
6) Black Oak Arkansas
7) The Yardbirds (1966)
8) The Eagles
9) Derek and the Dominos
10) Moby Grape
11) Iron Maiden (before they went triple)
12) Def Leppard
13) The Rolling Stones? (Keith Richards, Ron Wood)

In any event, if it is not accepted, so be it - if it is acceptable, then I pass on coming up with the new challenge.


----------



## Art Rock

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Rong)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers


----------



## Rogerx

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Rong)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul


----------



## Art Rock

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul 
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour


----------



## Bulldog

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul 
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe


----------



## Malx

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China


----------



## Art Rock

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China 
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie


----------



## Rogerx

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China 
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl


----------



## Bulldog

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China 
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa


----------



## Art Rock

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa 
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes


----------



## Shaughnessy

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes
10) Missy Mazzoli - Breaking the Waves


----------



## Ingélou

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes
10) Missy Mazzoli - Breaking the Waves
11) Purcell - Dido & Aeneas


----------



## Shaughnessy

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes
10) Missy Mazzoli - Breaking the Waves
11) Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
12) Thomas Adès - The Tempest


----------



## Art Rock

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes
10) Missy Mazzoli - Breaking the Waves
11) Purcell - Dido & Aeneas 
12) Thomas Adès - The Tempest
13) Thomas Adès - The Exterminating Angel


----------



## Ingélou

#12 Operas in English (no translated versions, like Goodall's Ring)

1) Ethel Smyth - The Wreckers
2) Gian Carlo Menotti -The Consul
3) Rutland Boughton - The Immortal Hour
4) Douglas Moore - The Ballad of Baby Doe
5) John Adams - Nixon in China
6) William Alwyn - Miss Julie
7) Balfe The Bohemian Girl
8) Samuel Barber - Vanessa
9) Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes
10) Missy Mazzoli - Breaking the Waves
11) Purcell - Dido & Aeneas
12) Thomas Adès - The Exterminating Angel
13) Stravinsky - The Rake's Progress


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected the double post, simultaneous Thomas Adès selections. 

Anyway, this was mine, so someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry! Thank you, Art Rock. :tiphat:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile


----------



## Art Rock

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile 
2. Allegro con Brio


----------



## Shaughnessy

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace


----------



## Taggart

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace 
4. Leggiero


----------



## Rogerx

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace 
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato


----------



## Art Rock

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato 
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)


----------



## Shaughnessy

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando


----------



## SanAntone

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto


----------



## Rogerx

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto
9. Mezzo forte


----------



## Shaughnessy

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto
9. Mezzo forte
10. Fortississimo


----------



## Jay

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto
9. Mezzo forte
10. Fortississimo
11. con amore


----------



## Ingélou

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto
9. Mezzo forte
10. Fortississimo
11. con amore
12. Doloroso


----------



## Shaughnessy

#13 - Italian musical instructions for 'how to play' a piece of music.

1. Cantabile
2. Allegro con Brio
3. Vivace
4. Leggiero
5. Andante moderato
6. Allegretto grazioso (quasi andantino)
7. Scherzando
8. Adagietto
9. Mezzo forte
10. Fortississimo
11. con amore
12. Doloroso
13. Pianississimo


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61


----------



## Art Rock

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth


----------



## Ingélou

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61 
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music


----------



## SanAntone

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")


----------



## Highwayman

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum


----------



## SanAntone

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story


----------



## Jay

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story
9. Third Ear Band - Music From Macbeth


----------



## Rogerx

Jay said:


> # 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)
> 
> 1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
> 2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
> 3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
> 4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
> 5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
> 6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
> 7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
> 8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story
> 9. Third Ear Band - Music From Macbeth
> 10. Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi (Romeo and Juliet)


----------



## Taggart

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story
9. Third Ear Band - Music From Macbeth
10. Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi (Romeo and Juliet) 
11. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Art Rock

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story
9. Third Ear Band - Music From Macbeth
10. Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi (Romeo and Juliet)
11. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet 
12. Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 14 Compositions Inspired by the Works of William Shakespeare - (All Genres)

1. Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
2. Richard Strauss: Macbeth
3. Ottilie Patterson, jazz singer - Tell Me Where Is Fancy Bred (song from A Merchant of Venice)
4. Hans Werner Henze: Royal Winter Music
5. Duke Ellington - Such Sweet Thunder
6. Vaughn Williams - The Cloud-Capp'd Towers ("Three Shakespeare Songs")
7. Alfred Schnittke - (K)ein Sommernachtstraum
8. Bernstein, Sondheim - West Side Story
9. Third Ear Band - Music From Macbeth
10. Bellini- I Capuleti e I Montecchi (Romeo and Juliet)
11. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
12. Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet
13. Sibelius - The Tempest


If someone would care to take the next theme, they are more than welcome to do so.

If, at a certain point, no one responds, I'll put up another.

=======================================

It's been two hours and so I've taken the liberty of kicking off a new theme to start the week...


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me


----------



## Rogerx

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm sorry


----------



## Ingélou

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop


----------



## Rogerx

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop
4. Janis Joplin - Summertime


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted duplicate post generated by website error -

*See following post for* *disqualification of # 4 and corrected board.*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Number 4 - Janis Joplin - Summertime - Disqualified

Theme is "*Solo* Female Vocalists" - "Summertime" appeared on the album "Cheap Thrills" by the *group* "Big Brother and the Holding Company".

Corrected Board =

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (via Ingélou)


----------



## Bulldog

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (via Ingélou)
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are


----------



## Art Rock

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (via Ingélou)
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are 
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (via Ingélou)
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love


----------



## Art Rock

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop (via Ingélou)
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love 
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son


----------



## Ingélou

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop 
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By


----------



## pianozach

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop 
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By
9. Barbra Streisand - People


----------



## Art Rock

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By
9. Barbra Streisand - People 
10. Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By
9. Barbra Streisand - People
10. Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By
11. Petula Clark - Downtown


----------



## Ingélou

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By
9. Barbra Streisand - People
10. Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By
11. Petula Clark - Downtown
12. Sandie Shaw - Always Something There to Remind Me


----------



## Art Rock

# 15 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Female Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats

1. Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
2. Brenda Lee - I 'm Sorry
3. Millie Small - My Boy Lollipop
4. Connie Francis - Where The Boys Are
5. Françoise Hardy - Tous les garçons et les filles
6. Jackie DeShannon - What the World Needs Now Is Love
7. France Gall - Poupée de cire, poupée de son
8. Dionne Warwick - Walk On By
9. Barbra Streisand - People
10. Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By
11. Petula Clark - Downtown
12. Sandie Shaw - Always Something There to Remind Me 
13. Skeeter Davis - The End of the World


----------



## Art Rock

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'


----------



## senza sordino

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent


----------



## jegreenwood

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim _Sunday in the Park with George_


----------



## Ingélou

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa


----------



## Art Rock

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa 
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol


----------



## SanAntone

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Stephen Sondheim - Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"


----------



## Taggart

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol 
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana" 
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men


----------



## Art Rock

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men 
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)


----------



## jegreenwood

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)
9. Feldman - Rothko Chapel


----------



## Shaughnessy

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)
9. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
10. Diepenbrock - Hymn to Rembrandt


----------



## Art Rock

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)
9. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
10. Diepenbrock - Hymn to Rembrandt 
11. Willem Mengelberg - Etsen van Rembrandt


----------



## Highwayman

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)
9. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
10. Diepenbrock - Hymn to Rembrandt
11. Willem Mengelberg - Etsen van Rembrandt
12. Brian Ferneyhough - La Chute d'Icare


----------



## Shaughnessy

#16 - Compositions/Songs (any genre) inspired by painters or paintings

1. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 2 'Böcklin'
2. Don McLean - Vincent
3. Sunday - Stephen Sondheim Sunday in the Park with George
4. Nat King Cole - Mona Lisa
5. David Bowie - Andy Warhol
6. Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana"
7. The Status Quo - Pictures of Matchstick Men
8. Paul McCartney and Wings - Picasso’s Last Words (Drink to Me)
9. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
10. Diepenbrock - Hymn to Rembrandt
11. Willem Mengelberg - Etsen van Rembrandt
12. Brian Ferneyhough - La Chute d'Icare
13. Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition



If someone would care to take the next theme, they are more than welcome to do so.

===========================================

Waited the appropriate amount of time - No takers - and thus, a new theme...


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly


----------



## jegreenwood

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses


----------



## SanAntone

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy


----------



## Bulldog

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'


----------



## Rogerx

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi


----------



## Jay

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns


----------



## Ingélou

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man


----------



## Taggart

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man 
9. Guys and Dolls - Luck be a Lady Tonight


----------



## Rogerx

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man 
9. Guys and Dolls - Luck be a Lady Tonight 
10. Mary Poppins -Chim Chim Cheree


----------



## jegreenwood

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man 
9. Guys and Dolls - Luck be a Lady Tonight 
10. Mary Poppins -Chim Chim Cheree
11. Cabaret - Willkommen


----------



## Ingélou

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man
9. Guys and Dolls - Luck be a Lady Tonight
10. Mary Poppins -Chim Chim Cheree
11. Cabaret - Willkommen
12. Brigadoon - Almost Like Being In Love


----------



## Taggart

# 17 - Select a classic Broadway musical and add a memorable show tune from it - No Repeats

1) My Fair Lady - Wouldn't It Be Loverly
2) Gypsy - Everything's Coming Up Roses
3) Carousel - Soliloquy
4) Showboat - Ol' Man River
5) Oklahoma! - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
6) The Sound of Music - Do-Re-Mi
7) A Little Night Music - Send In the Clowns
8) Fiddler on the Roof - If I Were A Rich Man
9. Guys and Dolls - Luck be a Lady Tonight
10. Mary Poppins -Chim Chim Cheree
11. Cabaret - Willkommen 
12. Brigadoon - Almost Like Being In Love
13. Music Man - 76 Trombones


----------



## Taggart

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with proper names - no prehistoric flute etc) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn


----------



## Ingélou

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with proper names - no prehistoric flute etc) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec


----------



## Rogerx

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1500 (with proper names - no prehistoric flute etc) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Cymbal


----------



## Taggart

Rogerx said:


> #18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with proper names - no prehistoric flute etc) which are now only revival instruments.
> 
> 1. Krummhorn
> 2. Rebec
> 3. Cymbal


Note the change of dates. The cymbal is also a modern instrument so is disqualified.

Corrected board

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec


----------



## SanAntone

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with proper names - no prehistoric flute etc - not shared with modern instruments) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut


----------



## Ingélou

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm


----------



## Taggart

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm 
5. Citole


----------



## SanAntone

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo


----------



## Barbebleu

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Zither


----------



## Taggart

Post #256 corrected - zither is a modern instrument, replaced by cithara the old form

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.

1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo 
7. Cithara


----------



## Ingélou

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco


----------



## Shaughnessy

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco
9. Rauschpfeife


----------



## Ingélou

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco
9. Rauschpfeife
10. Rebab


----------



## Shaughnessy

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco
9. Rauschpfeife
10. Rebab
11. Odrecillo


----------



## Taggart

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco
9. Rauschpfeife
10. Rebab
11. Odrecillo 
12. Lira da braccio


----------



## Shaughnessy

#18 Musical Instruments pre 1600 (with names not shared with modern instruments - no prehistoric flutes etc) which are now only revival instruments.


1. Krummhorn
2. Rebec
3. Sackbut
4. Shawm
5. Citole
6. Theorbo
7. Cithara
8. Vihuela de Arco
9. Rauschpfeife
10. Rebab
11. Odrecillo
12. Lira da braccio
13. Dulcian


----------



## Taggart

Seems fine to me. Go for it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## Ingélou

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata


----------



## Taggart

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata 
3. The Corries - Flower of Scotland


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3. The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4. Dougie MacLean - Caledonia


----------



## Highwayman

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3. The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4. Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5. P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise


----------



## Ingélou

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3. The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4. Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5. P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6. Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner


----------



## Malx

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3. The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4. Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5. P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6. Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien


----------



## Ingélou

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien
9) Through the Wood, Laddie - William McGibbon (1746)


----------



## Malx

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien
9) Through the Wood, Laddie - William McGibbon (1746)
10) A Solway Symphony - Sir John Blackwood McEwen


----------



## SanAntone

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien
9) Through the Wood, Laddie - William McGibbon (1746)
10) A Solway Symphony - Sir John Blackwood McEwen
11) Lerner & Loewe - Heather on the Hill (Brigadoon)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien
9) Through the Wood, Laddie - William McGibbon (1746)
10) A Solway Symphony - Sir John Blackwood McEwen
11) Lerner & Loewe - Heather on the Hill (Brigadoon)
12) Capercaillie - Coisich A Ruin


----------



## Ingélou

# 19 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Scotland

1) Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
2) James Oswald - The Hawthorn Sonata
3) The Corries - Flower of Scotland
4) Dougie MacLean - Caledonia
5) P. M. Davies - An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise
6) Variations on the reel Tullochgorum by James Scott Skinner
7) Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8) Bruch - Fantasie für die Violine mit Orchester und Harfe unter freier Benutzung schottischer Volksmelodien
9) Through the Wood, Laddie - William McGibbon (1746)
10) A Solway Symphony - Sir John Blackwood McEwen
11) Lerner & Loewe - Heather on the Hill (Brigadoon)
12) Capercaillie - Coisich A Ruin
13) Robert Burns (to traditional tune) - A Man's a Man, for a' that.


----------



## Shaughnessy

That was superbly well-played - my compliments and thanks to all who participated - :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you. 

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2


----------



## Malx

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.


----------



## Shaughnessy

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor


----------



## Taggart

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2. 
3. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)


----------



## Shaughnessy

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2


----------



## Ingélou

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458


----------



## Bulldog

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor


----------



## SanAntone

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor
9. The Archduke, Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97


----------



## jegreenwood

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor
9. The Archduke, Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97
10. The Trout, Schubert - Piano Quintet in A


----------



## Shaughnessy

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor
9. The Archduke, Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97
10. The Trout, Schubert - Piano Quintet in A
11. Leningrad, Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major


----------



## pianozach

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor
9. The Archduke, Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97
10. The Trout, Schubert - Piano Quintet in A
11. Leningrad, Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major
12. The "1812 Overture", Tchaikovsky - The Year 1812, Solemn Overture, Op. 49


----------



## Shaughnessy

#20 - Classical Compositions that have Names, Subtitles, or Nicknames as well as numbers - please post the names first, then the composer, then the official identification. Thank you.

1. Moonlight Sonata, Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 27, No. 2
2. Resurrection (well it is nearly Easter), Mahler, Symphony No 2.
3. Symphony of Pauses, Bruckner - Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
4. The Harmonious Blacksmith, Handel, Suite No. 5 in E major, HWV 430 (1st movement)
5. The Joke, Haydn - String Quartet in E-flat, Op. 33, No. 2
6. Tolling Bells - Chopin, Prelude op 28, no. 6
7. The Hunt, Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B-flat major, K. 458
8. The Wedge, Bach - Prelude and Fugue in E minor
9. The Archduke, Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97
10. The Trout, Schubert - Piano Quintet in A
11. Leningrad, Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major
12. The "1812 Overture", Tchaikovsky - The Year 1812, Solemn Overture, Op. 49 
13. Symphony of a Thousand, Mahler - Symphony No. 8 in E-flat


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual


----------



## jegreenwood

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual 
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay


----------



## Ingélou

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums


----------



## Taggart

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums 
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man


----------



## Art Rock

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man 
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou


----------



## Ingélou

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou 
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)


----------



## Art Rock

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey


----------



## pianozach

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9. James Brown - Papa's Got a Brand New Bag


----------



## Ingélou

*# 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9. James Brown - Papa's Got a Brand New Bag 
10. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 9* James Brown - Papa's Got A Brand New Bag is *Disqualified* - The song was released by "James Brown and His Famous Flames" - a group release rather than a solo.

Revised board - 

* 21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9.. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby 
10. Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet


----------



## Jay

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9.. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby
10. Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet
11. Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> *# 9* James Brown - Papa's Got A Brand New Bag is *Disqualified* - The song was released by "James Brown and His Famous Flames" - a group release rather than a solo.
> 
> Revised board -


That's fair. Rarely is Brown's music referred to in that manner, but technically it WAS released as "James Brown and His Famous Flames".


----------



## pianozach

*21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9.. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby 
10. Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet
11. Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes
12. Bobby Bland - Ain't Nothing You Can Do

Lots of "Bobby"s on the list, eh?


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Lots of "Bobby"s on the list, eh?


Could have had even more - Bobby Darin, Bobby Vee, Bobby Sherman, Bobby Rydell (RIP - April 5, 2022) - and, if you wanted to play fast and loose, there's Bobby Sheen who used the stage name "Bob B. Soxx and the Blue Jeans".


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> That's fair. Rarely is Brown's music referred to in that manner, but technically it WAS released as "James Brown and His Famous Flames".


Word of honor - disqualifications are never personal - They're just a way to keep the thread competitive in a good way - If every answer is "right" then there's not much point in participating. 
It should always be fun to play and just challenging enough to keep it interesting. Kind of like "Wordle" - without all the lying -


----------



## Jay

*21 - Vintage 1960s Pop Music - Solo Male Vocalists - Select both a singer and a song - No Repeats*

1. Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual
2. Otis Redding - Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
3. Jim Reeves - Distant Drums
4. Roy Orbison - Working for the Man
5. Ricky Nelson - Hello Mary Lou
6. Gene Pitney - 24 Hours from Tulsa
7. Engelbert Humperdinck - Release Me (and Let Me Love Again)
8. Bobby Goldsboro - Honey
9.. Del Shannon - So Long, Baby
10. Bobby Vinton - Blue Velvet
11. Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes
12. Bobby Bland - Ain't Nothing You Can Do
13. Len Barry - 1-2-3


----------



## Shaughnessy

It's been six hours since Theme 21 was played out without a replacement and so I'll offer one up...


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'


----------



## Rogerx

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass 
2. Beethiven : Missa Solemnis Op 123


----------



## Bulldog

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor


----------



## Art Rock

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor 
4. Bernstein: Mass


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor 
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis


----------



## Highwayman

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis 
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha


----------



## Art Rock

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D


----------



## Ingélou

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D 
9. Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major


----------



## SanAntone

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D
9. Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major
10. Machaut - Messe des Nostre Dame


----------



## Art Rock

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D
9. Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major
10. Machaut - Messe des Nostre Dame 
11. MacMillan - Missa Brevis


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D
9. Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major
10. Machaut - Messe des Nostre Dame
11. MacMillan - Missa Brevis
12. Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## pianozach

# 22 - Mass - Missa - Messe - Classical compositions - Up to 3 repeats per composer

1. Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass
2. Beethoven : Missa Solemnis Op 123
3. Bach: Mass in B minor
4. Bernstein: Mass
5. Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
6. Biber - Missa Salisburgensis
7. Compère - Missa Galeazescha
8. Smyth - Mass in D
9. Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major
10. Machaut - Messe des Nostre Dame
11. MacMillan - Missa Brevis
12. Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
13. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## pianozach

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish


----------



## Jay

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms


----------



## Jay

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms 
5. Erik Satie - absinthe


----------



## KevinJS

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms 
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine 
7. Ray Charles - Heroin


----------



## pianozach

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine 
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka


----------



## KevinJS

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine 
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka
9. Alexander Borodin - Atorvastatin


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka
9. Alexander Borodin - Atorvastatin 
10. Igor Stravinsky - Behavior modification drugs


----------



## KevinJS

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka
9. Alexander Borodin - Atorvastatin 
10. Igor Stravinsky - Behavior modification drugs
11. Eugène Ysaÿe - Insulin


----------



## Rogerx

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka
9. Alexander Borodin - Atorvastatin
10. Igor Stravinsky - Behavior modification drugs
11. Eugène Ysaÿe - Insulin 
12. Schumann - Arsenic


----------



## KevinJS

# 23 - Composers and drugs: Name the composer and the drug

1. Hector Berlioz - Opium
2. La Monte Young - Hashish
3. Terry Riley - acid
4. John Cage - Psilocybin - magic mushrooms
5. Erik Satie - absinthe
6. JJ Cale - Cocaine
7. Ray Charles - Heroin
8. Modest Mussorgsky - Vodka
9. Alexander Borodin - Atorvastatin
10. Igor Stravinsky - Behavior modification drugs
11. Eugène Ysaÿe - Insulin 
12. Schumann - Arsenic
13. Lennon & McCartney - LSD

Anyone want to adjudicate the 13th, before I start another subject. The LSD refers to the potentially false story concerning Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.


----------



## KevinJS

May as well keep going. If 13 is rejected from the last game, we can let someone else take over and get @Art Rock to tidy the mess up. Apologies in advance.

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major


----------



## Jay

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major 
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27


----------



## Art Rock

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major 
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27 
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major 
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27 
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major


----------



## Shaughnessy

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major 
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor


----------



## Rogerx

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major,


----------



## Art Rock

I think we should go from E to F, not F sharp.


----------



## Art Rock

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F


----------



## Ludwig Schon

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Stanford - Symphony No. 3 “Irish” in F minor
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major,


----------



## Shaughnessy

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10


----------



## Art Rock

Correction:

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major 
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10


----------



## Jay

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10 
9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55


----------



## Shaughnessy

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55 
10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major


----------



## SanAntone

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55
10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major
11. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 16 in B-flat Major


----------



## Art Rock

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55
10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major
11. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 16 in B-flat Major
12. Schubert - *Symphony No. 8* in B minor


----------



## Shaughnessy

24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)

1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55
10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major
11. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 16 in B-flat Major
12. Schubert - *Symphony No. 8* in B minor
13. Mozart - Symphony # 41 in C Major


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Bulldog

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod


----------



## Art Rock

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod 
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus


----------



## Bulldog

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod 
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago


----------



## Art Rock

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet


----------



## Highwayman

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is just alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet 
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## pianozach

Shaughnessy said:


> 24. Raise me a semitone. I'll start with a work in C. Follow with a work in the next key (ignoring major or minor for the purposes of this game.)
> 
> 1. Schnizer - Missa in C Major
> 2. Beethoven - Piano Sonata in C# Minor Op.27
> 3. Bruckner - Symphony No.9 in D minor
> 4. Bach - Prelude, Fugue & Allegro BWV 998 in Eb major
> 5. Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
> 6. Rubinstein - Melody in F
> 7. Chopin- Barcarolle in F sharp major
> 8. Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
> 9. Elgar - Symphony #1 in Ab Major, Op. 55
> 10. Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A major
> 11. Mozart - Piano Sonata No. 16 in B-flat Major
> 12. Schubert - *Symphony No. 8* in B minor
> 13. Mozart - Symphony # 41 in C Major


Nothing in "H" ?

Howsabout
Alexander Scriabin - *Prélude H-Dur, *Op. 2, Nr. 2


----------



## pianozach

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
9. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me


----------



## Art Rock

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
9. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me
10. Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
9. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me
10. Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia 
11. Carrie Underwood - Jesus, Grab The Wheel


----------



## Jay

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
9. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me
10. Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia
11. Carrie Underwood - Jesus, Grab The Wheel
12. Quintessence - Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga


----------



## SanAntone

# 25 - Compositions which contain the name(s) - Jesus - Jesus Christ - Christ (+ variations) in the title - (All Genres)

1. Lloyd-Webber/Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar
2. Doobie Brothers - Jesus is Just Alright
3. Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod
4. Tori Amos - Mrs. Jesus
5. ZZ Top - Jesus Just Left Chicago
6. Gavin Bryars - Jesus' Blood never failed me yet
7. Olivier Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
8. J.S. Bach - Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
9. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me
10. Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia
11. Carrie Underwood - Jesus, Grab The Wheel
12. Quintessence - Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga
13. Bobby Bare - Dropkick Me, Jesus

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)


----------



## Art Rock

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG) 
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)


----------



## Rogerx

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG) 
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler conduct Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)


----------



## SanAntone

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)


----------



## Rogerx

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG) 
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG9. 
9, Copland Conducts Copland (Columbia/Sony Classical)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG9. 
9, Copland Conducts Copland (Columbia/Sony Classical)
10. Salonen conducts Salonen (Sony)


----------



## Rogerx

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG9.
9, Copland Conducts Copland (Columbia/Sony Classical)
10. Salonen conducts Salonen (Sony) 
11. John Williams conducts : John Williams Violin concerto no 2 (DG)


----------



## Art Rock

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG9.
9, Copland Conducts Copland (Columbia/Sony Classical)
10. Salonen conducts Salonen (Sony)
11. John Williams conducts : John Williams Violin concerto no 2 (DG)
12. Rutter conducts Rutter's Requiem (Collegium)


----------



## SanAntone

# 26 Recordings of Composers who conduct composers who also conducted (either themselves or others)…

1. Hindemith Conducts Hindemith (DG)
2. Boulez conducts Mahler (DG)
3. Bernstein Conducts Bernstein (DG)
4. Wilhelm Furtwängler Conducts Wilhelm Furtwängler
5. Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky (Columbia/Sony Classical)
6. Britten conducts Bach (Decca)
7. Knussen conducts Lindberg’s Aura (DG)
8. Previn: conducts Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire DG9.
9, Copland Conducts Copland (Columbia/Sony Classical)
10. Salonen conducts Salonen (Sony)
11. John Williams conducts : John Williams Violin concerto no 2 (DG)
12. Rutter conducts Rutter's Requiem (Collegium)
13. Segerstam conducts Sibelius (Ondine)


----------



## SanAntone

I pass.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew


----------



## Rogerx

Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew 
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23


----------



## Art Rock

Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion


----------



## SanAntone

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark


----------



## Art Rock

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion 
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour


----------



## Rogerx

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour 
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion


----------



## Art Rock

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play


----------



## Rogerx

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
9."Gypsy Womans Passion -REO Speedwagon"


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
9. REO Speedwagon - Gypsy Woman's Passion
10. Haydn - Symphony No. 49 in F minor "La Passione"


----------



## Art Rock

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
9. REO Speedwagon - Gypsy Woman's Passion
10. Haydn - Symphony No. 49 in F minor "La Passione"
11. Pendragon - Passion


----------



## Bulldog

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
9. REO Speedwagon - Gypsy Woman's Passion
10. Haydn - Symphony No. 49 in F minor "La Passione"
11. Pendragon - Passion
12. Bach - St. John Passion


----------



## KevinJS

*# 27 - Composition Must Contain the Word - "Passion" - (or suitable variations) - in the Title - (All Genres)*

1. Wilby - An English Passion According to Saint Matthew
2. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion Op. 23
3. Rod Stewart - Passion
4. Golijov - Passion of St. Mark
5. Peter Gabriel - Passion
6. Passion Is No Ordinary Word - Graham Parker and the Rumour
7. Handel: Brockes-Passion
8. Jethro Tull - A Passion Play
9. REO Speedwagon - Gypsy Woman's Passion
10. Haydn - Symphony No. 49 in F minor "La Passione"
11. Pendragon - Passion
12. Bach - St. John Passion
13. Sarah Brightman and Fernando Lima - Pasión


----------



## KevinJS

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M


----------



## Shaughnessy

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M 
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)


----------



## SanAntone

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists


----------



## Shaughnessy

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists 
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)


----------



## KevinJS

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Siegel-Schwall Band with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - Blues Band Op. 50


----------



## KevinJS

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Siegel-Schwall Band with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - Blues Band Op. 50
10. Red Rider - The Symphony Sessions with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Siegel-Schwall Band with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - Blues Band Op. 50
10. Red Rider - The Symphony Sessions with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra 
11. Moody Blues with the London Festival Orchestra - "Days of Future Passed"


----------



## Art Rock

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Siegel-Schwall Band with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - Blues Band Op. 50
10. Red Rider - The Symphony Sessions with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
11. Moody Blues with the London Festival Orchestra - "Days of Future Passed"
12. Pnk Flooyd and EMI Pops Orchestra - Atom Heart Mother


----------



## Shaughnessy

#28 - Group and orchestra

1. Metallica - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - S&M
2. Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks with the Colorado Symphony Orchestra
3. Scorpions - Wind of Change with Berlin Philharmonic (Live)
4. Wynton Marsalis - All Rise_, _for jazz band, symphony orchestra, chorus, and vocal soloists
5. Deep Purple and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Concerto for Group and Orchestra
6. Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra with KORK/Schola Cantorum (Norwegian Broadcasting Orchestra/choir)
7. Procul Harum - Live with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
8. Septicflesh - The Great Mass with Prague Philharmonic Orchestra
9. Siegel-Schwall Band with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra - Blues Band Op. 50
10. Red Rider - The Symphony Sessions with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra
11. Moody Blues with the London Festival Orchestra - "Days of Future Passed"
12. Pink Floyd and EMI Pops Orchestra - Atom Heart Mother 
13. Neil Young and the London Symphony Orchestra - "A Man Needs A Maid"


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris


----------



## SanAntone

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien


----------



## Rogerx

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise


----------



## Art Rock

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter


----------



## Ingélou

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter 
5. Saintë Marië Virginë - St Godric of Finchale (a saint by a saint...)


----------



## SanAntone

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. Saintë Marië Virginë - St Godric of Finchale (a saint by a saint...)
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes


----------



## Ingélou

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë - 
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia


----------



## Art Rock

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming 
9. Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In


----------



## Art Rock

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming
9. Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In
10. Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine


----------



## Ingélou

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming
9. Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In
10. Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine 
11. Thomas Campion - Follow Your Saint


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming
9. Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In
10. Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine
11. Thomas Campion - Follow Your Saint 
12. Paul Simon - Rhythm of the Saints


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 29 - Composition Contains the Word "Saint" (or suitable variations) in the Title - (All Genres)

1. Marais, M - Sonnerie de Sainte Geneviève du Mont de Paris
2. Debussy - Le Martyre de saint Sébastien
3. Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de Saint François d'Assise
4. Flash and the Pan - Hey Saint Peter
5. St Godric of Finchale - Saintë Marië Virginë -
6. Justin Townes Earle - Saint of Lost Causes
7. Benjamin Britten - Hymn to St Cecilia
8. U2 and Green Day - The Saints are Coming
9. Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In
10. Kate & Anna McGarrigle - Complainte pour Ste. Catherine
11. Thomas Campion - Follow Your Saint 
12. Paul Simon - Rhythm of the Saints
13. Poul Ruders - Thus Saw St. John


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#30 - Great Female Composers 
1. St Kassiani


----------



## Art Rock

#30 - Great Female Composers 
1. St Kassiani 
2. Unsuk Chin


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard von Bingen


----------



## Shaughnessy

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen 
4. Ina Boyle


----------



## Art Rock

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue


----------



## Shaughnessy

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue 
7. Joan Trimble


----------



## Art Rock

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros


----------



## Art Rock

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz


----------



## Shaughnessy

#30 - Great Female Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz
11. _Eithne Ní Bhraonáin _


----------



## SanAntone

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz
11. Anna Thorvaldsdottir


----------



## Shaughnessy

Corrected Board - Crash between posts 429 and 430 -

#30 - Great Female Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz
11. _Eithne Ní Bhraonáin_
12. Anna Thorvaldsdottir (via SanAntone)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#30 - Great Female Composers
1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz
11. Anna Thorvaldsdottir
12. Daphne Oram


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#30 - Great Female Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Unsuk Chin
3. St. Hildegard Von Bingen
4. Ina Boyle
5. Sofia Gubaidulina
6. Éliane Radigue
7. Joan Trimble
8. Galina Ustvolskaya
9. Pauline Oliveros
10. Grażyna Bacewicz
11. _Eithne Ní Bhraonáin_
12. Anna Thorvaldsdottir (via SanAntone)
13 Daphne Oram


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani


----------



## Art Rock

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky


----------



## pianozach

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully


----------



## SanAntone

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland


----------



## Highwayman

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin


----------



## SanAntone

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage


----------



## Rogerx

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage 
9. Ethel Smyth.


----------



## Bulldog

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage 
9. Ethel Smyth
10. Samuel Barber


----------



## Jay

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage
9. Ethel Smyth
10. Samuel Barber 
11. Wendy Carlos


----------



## SanAntone

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage
9. Ethel Smyth
10. Samuel Barber
11. Wendy Carlos
12. Ned Rorem


----------



## Shaughnessy

#31 LGBTQ+ Composers

1. St. Kassiani
2. Benjamin Britten
3. Pyotr Tchaikovsky
4. Jean-Baptiste de Lully
5. Stephen Sondheim
6. Beverly Glenn-Copeland
7. Sir George Benjamin
8. John Cage
9. Ethel Smyth
10. Samuel Barber
11. Wendy Carlos
12. Ned Rorem 
13. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise


----------



## SanAntone

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell


----------



## Rogerx

#447 · a moment ago

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille- Jacques Dutronc ( Paris awakes at 05.00)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell 
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc 
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf


----------



## Art Rock

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman


----------



## Jay

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin


----------



## Art Rock

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius


----------



## Shaughnessy

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius 
8. Ne me quitte pas - Jacques Brel


----------



## SanAntone

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Ne me quitte pas - Jacques Brel
9. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari


----------



## Art Rock

Shaughnessy said:


> *# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*
> 
> 8. Ne me quitte pas - Jacques Brel


Dubious. Brel was Belgian. The song is in French, but that is not unique for France (Walloon, French Switzerland, Italy's Aosta Valley, Monaco, Quebec, various African countries).


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Dubious. Brel was Belgian. The song is in French, but that is not unique for France (Walloon, French Switzerland, Italy's Aosta Valley, Monaco, Quebec, various African countries).


Valid point - Accepted - Post # 8 is disqualified - 

Revised Board

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari 
9. An American in Paris - George Gershwin


----------



## Art Rock

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari 
9. An American in Paris - George Gershwin 
10. One Day in Paris - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## SanAntone

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari
9. An American in Paris - George Gershwin
10. One Day in Paris - Martha and the Muffins
11. L'Arlésienne - Georges Bizet


----------



## Art Rock

*# 32 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... France*

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari
9. An American in Paris - George Gershwin
10. One Day in Paris - Martha and the Muffins
11. L'Arlésienne - Georges Bizet
12. Chants d'Auvergne - Joseph Canteloube


----------



## Rogerx

1. La Marseillaise
2. Free Man in Paris - Joni MItchell
3. Il est cinq heures, Paris s'éveille - Jacques Dutronc
4. Non, je ne regrette rien - Edith Piaf
5. Michèle - Gérard Lenorman
6. Je t'aime...moi non plus - Serge Gainsbourg/Jane Birkin
7. Paris: A Nocturne (The Song of a Great City) - Frederick Delius
8. Place des Abbesses - Luc Ferrari
9. An American in Paris - George Gershwin
10. One Day in Paris - Martha and the Muffins
11. L'Arlésienne - Georges Bizet
12. Chants d'Auvergne - Joseph Canteloube
13. Sous les ponts de Paris- Eartha Kitt
If I am not back in 15 minutes. please feel free to start new one


----------



## Rogerx

#462
Now containing : Italy


1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie


----------



## Art Rock

*# 33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie 
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma


----------



## SanAntone

*# 33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie


----------



## pianozach

*# 33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather


----------



## Jay

*33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather 
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968


----------



## Ingélou

*33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968 
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight


----------



## Art Rock

*33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows


----------



## SanAntone

*33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma


----------



## Highwayman

*33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy*

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma 
9. Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 4 "Italian"


----------



## Bulldog

33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma 
9. Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 4 "Italian"
10. Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant


----------



## Art Rock

33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma
9. Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 4 "Italian"
10. Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant
11. Richard Strauss - Aus Italien


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma
9. Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 4 "Italian"
10. Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant
11. Richard Strauss - Aus Italien
12. VIVALDI - 4 Seasons


----------



## pianozach

33 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Italy

1. Berlioz- Harold en Italie
2. Respighi - Pini di Roma
3. Liszt - Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie
4. Nino Rota - Love Theme from The Godfather
5. Le Orme - Milano 1968
6. Perry Como - Mandolins in the Moonlight
7. Brian Protheroe - Every Roman Knows
8. Dean Martin - Arrivederci Roma
9. Mendelssohn - Symphony no. 4 "Italian"
10. Billy Joel - Scenes from an Italian Restaurant
11. Richard Strauss - Aus Italien
12. VIVALDI - 4 Seasons
13. Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien


----------



## pianozach

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio


----------



## Jay

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio 
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra 
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna


----------



## Art Rock

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano


----------



## pianozach

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]


----------



## Art Rock

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)


----------



## Rogerx

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera) 
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem


----------



## Art Rock

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)


----------



## SanAntone

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)
9. Sufjan Stevens - The BQE


----------



## Shaughnessy

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)
9. Sufjan Stevens - The BQE
10. Frank Zappa - The Perfect Stranger


----------



## jegreenwood

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)
9. Sufjan Stevens - The BQE
10. Frank Zappa - The Perfect Stranger 
11. Jonny Greenwood - Water


----------



## SanAntone

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)
9. Sufjan Stevens - The BQE
10. Frank Zappa - The Perfect Stranger
11. Jonny Greenwood - Water
12. Stewart Copeland - The Tale Tell Heart, an opera


----------



## Shaughnessy

#34. Pop/Rock songwriters that have written Classical Works. Artist and Work.

1. Paul McCartney - Liverpool Oratorio
2. Tony Banks - Six Pieces for Orchestra
3. Rufus Wainwright-Prima Donna
4. Billy Joel - Suite for Piano
5. Kanye West - Nebuchadnezzar [opera]
6. Roger Waters - Ça Ira (opera)
7. Andrew Lloyd Webber - Requiem
8. Claude-Michel Schönberg - Wuthering Heights (Ballet)
9. Sufjan Stevens - The BQE
10. Frank Zappa - The Perfect Stranger
11. Jonny Greenwood - Water
12. Stewart Copeland - The Tale Tell Heart, an opera
13. Randy Newman - Original score for the film "Ragtime"


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1.) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Jay

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen


----------



## SanAntone

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies 
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith


----------



## Jay

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith 
5) Janis Joplin: Big Brother.....; Kosmic Blues Band; Full Tilt Boogie Band


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Janis Joplin: Big Brother.....; Kosmic Blues Band; Full Tilt Boogie Band
6) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…


----------



## SanAntone

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Janis Joplin: Big Brother.....; Kosmic Blues Band; Full Tilt Boogie Band
6) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
7) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Janis Joplin: Big Brother.....; Kosmic Blues Band; Full Tilt Boogie Band
6) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
7) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
8) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters


----------



## Shaughnessy

*No. 5* - 5) Janis Joplin: Big Brother.....; *Kosmic Blues Band; Full Tilt Boogie Band* - *Disqualified* - They weren't anything other than her touring/backing band - and "Well-Known" is just way too much of a stretch.

Revised Board -

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters


----------



## Art Rock

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters 
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia 
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas


----------



## KevinJS

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia 
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble


----------



## pianozach

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia 
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble
11) Greg Lake - King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Asia


----------



## KevinJS

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia 
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble
11) Greg Lake - King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Asia
12) Roger Taylor - Queen -The Cross


----------



## pianozach

The Cross? Never heard of them.


----------



## KevinJS

pianozach said:


> The Cross? Never heard of them.


You have now. 

Check out “Shove It”. It’s a great album with a couple of surprises. Admittedly, the band didn’t do much else.


----------



## SanAntone

"Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups"


----------



## KevinJS

SanAntone said:


> "Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups"


Repeat #12 if you must. It’s a game. I’m sure I’m not the only person who heard of the band.
“Shove It” entered the UK album chart. I’d suggest that’s well enough known to qualify.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble
11) Greg Lake - King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Asia
12) Roger Taylor - Queen -The Cross
13) Klaus Dinger - Kraftwerk, Neu, La Dusseldorf, etc…


----------



## Shaughnessy

Post # 35 provides a completed theme and options were offered for the line of succession for further game play.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Shaughnessy said:


> Hold on 12 is disqualified... Give me a sec..


3 should be disqualified too. Jimi is Jimi, whoever the rhythm section is…


----------



## Shaughnessy

KevinJS said:


> Repeat #12 if you must. It’s a game. I’m sure I’m not the only person who heard of the band.
> “Shove It” entered the UK album chart. I’d suggest that’s well enough known to qualify.


Number 12 - Roger Taylor - Queen, The Cross - is Disqualified - Entering and exiting the UK charts at # 58 is not nearly enough to qualify as being "Well-Known" - Challenge is accepted.


----------



## KevinJS

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia 
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble
11) Greg Lake - King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Asia
12) Lemmy - Hawkwind - Motörhead.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ludwig Schon said:


> 3 should be disqualified too. Jimi is Jimi, whoever the rhythm section is…


I was going to disqualify that one initially but "The Jimi Hendrix Experience" with Noel Redding and Mitch Mitchell counts as the first well-known group and while I greatly wanted to disqualify "Band of Gypsys" because that was initially the name of a solo album released by Hendrix, the group with Billy Cox and Buddy Miles did play specifically under that name live half a dozen times and thus consists of a an entirely different entity than the Experience and is genuinely "well-known". The fact that Buddy Miles also did vocals is a contributing factor which separates them from the Experience. Band of Gypsys, as progenitors of funk-rock, are clearly not interchangeable with the Experience.

No. 3 remains a valid choice - Challenge denied.


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 35 - I Was A Rock Star In At Least Two Well-Known Groups - Who Am I?

1) Eric Clapton - The Yardbirds - Cream - Blind Faith - Derek and the Dominos
2) Paul Rodgers: Free; Bad Co.; The Firm; Queen
3) Jimi Hendrix - Jimi Hendrix Experience; Band of Gypsies
4) Steve Winwood - The Spencer Davis Group, Traffic, Blind Faith
5) Allan Holdsworth - Soft Machine, Gong, Tony Williams‘ Lifetime, Nucleus, Tempest, UK, etc…
6) Ron Wood - (Small) Faces; Rolling Stones
7) Dave Grohl - Nirvana, Foo Fighters
8) John Wetton - King Crimson, UK, Asia
9) Steven Stills - Buffalo Springfield, CSN&Y, Manassas
10) Rick Wakeman -The Strawbs - Yes - ABWH - The English Rock Ensemble
11) Greg Lake - King Crimson, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Asia
12) Klaus Dinger - Kraftwerk, Neu, La Dusseldorf, etc…
13) Lemmy - Hawkwind - Motörhead.(via KevinJS)

Next theme goes to KevinJS...


----------



## KevinJS

I’ll pass. Something is messed up. Im not seeing all of the posts. I can’t see who posted #12.

Sorted. Apparently I have a self-populating ignore list. (Hmm. I also have a phone that randomly turns off autocapitalize. I think I’ll go have a beer instead.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme postponed due to presence of post # 515.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America


----------



## KevinJS

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic


----------



## jegreenwood

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain


----------



## Jay

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain 
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra


----------



## Jay

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra 
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions_


----------



## SanAntone

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis


----------



## Rogerx

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis 
9. Chick Corea -Now He Sings, Now He Sobs


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis
9. Chick Corea -Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
10. Trevor Wishart - Beach Singularity


----------



## Rogerx

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis
9. Chick Corea -Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
10. Trevor Wishart - Beach Singularity 
11. Wynton Marsalis - Black Codes From The Underground -


----------



## SanAntone

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis
9. Chick Corea -Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
10. Trevor Wishart - Beach Singularity
11. Wynton Marsalis - Black Codes From The Underground
12. Gary McFarland - October Suite


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums

1) Ornette Coleman & LSO - Skies of America
2) PJ Perry and The Edmonton Symphony Orchestra (Jazz sax and orchestra)
3) AMM - AMMMusic
4) Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain
5) Woody Herman/Stravinsky: _Ebony Concerto_
6) Bill Dixon - Tapestries for Small Orchestra
7) John Lewis/Gunther Schuller: _Jazz Abstractions
8) _Bill Evans Trio with Orchestra - Symbiosis
9. Chick Corea -Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
10. Trevor Wishart - Beach Singularity
11. Wynton Marsalis - Black Codes From The Underground
12. Gary McFarland - October Suite 
13. Duke Ellington - Black, Brown and Beige


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie


----------



## SanAntone

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan


----------



## Art Rock

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan 
3. Joni Mitchell


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan 
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa


----------



## Jay

I don't think this qualifies, but it's water under the bridge now:



> # 36 - Outstanding Jazz & Classical Albums
> 9. Chick Corea - Now He Sings, Now He Sobs


# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson 
6. The Rolling Stones


----------



## Art Rock

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen


----------



## Jay

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen 
8. NRBQ


----------



## Art Rock

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen
8. NRBQ
9. Golden Earring


----------



## SanAntone

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen
8. NRBQ
9. Golden Earring
10. James Taylor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen
8. NRBQ
9. Golden Earring
10. James Taylor
11.Terje Rypdal (still going strong!)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen
8. NRBQ
9. Golden Earring
10. James Taylor
11.Terje Rypdal 
12. Frank Sinatra


----------



## Ludwig Schon

# 37 - Popular music artists who have released at least one album containing new material during each of the following decades - the 60s, 70s, and 80s...

1. David Bowie
2. Bob Dylan
3. Joni Mitchell
4. Frank Zappa
5. King Crimson
6. The Rolling Stones
7. Leonard Cohen
8. NRBQ
9. Golden Earring
10. James Taylor
11.Terje Rypdal
12. Frank Sinatra
13. Rory Gallagher


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis


----------



## pianozach

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning


----------



## Highwayman

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning 
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide
4. Robert Schumann - syphilis


----------



## Rogerx

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide
4. Robert Schumann - syphilis
5. Gaetano Donizetti - syphilis


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide
4. Robert Schumann - syphilis
5. Gaetano Donizetti - syphilis
6. Bernd Alois Zimmermann -1970, suicide


----------



## Rogerx

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide
4. Robert Schumann - syphilis
5. Gaetano Donizetti - syphilis
6. Bernd Alois Zimmermann -1970, suicide
7. Bedřich Smetana - syphilis


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#38 Classical Composers who died as a result of suicide or syphilis…

1. Schubert - syphilis
2. Peter Warlock - 1930, suicide by gas poisoning
3. Christophe Bertrand - suicide
4. Robert Schumann - syphilis
5. Gaetano Donizetti - syphilis
6. Bernd Alois Zimmermann -1970, suicide
7. Bedřich Smetana - syphilis
8. Hugo Wolf - syphilis


----------



## Rogerx

I think we run out of ideas Ludwig, is searching on the net allowed ?


----------



## Art Rock

Let's start a new one.

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin


----------



## Rogerx

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie


----------



## Shaughnessy

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel


----------



## Art Rock

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok


----------



## Shaughnessy

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿


----------



## Rogerx

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿 
6. Rossini.


----------



## Art Rock

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi


----------



## SanAntone

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios


----------



## Ingélou

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios 
9. William Byrd


----------



## Shaughnessy

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios
9. William Byrd 
10 Mussorgsky


----------



## SanAntone

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios
9. William Byrd
10 Mussorgsky
11. Debussy (he only composed one movement of his "Symphony" at age 18, and as a piano duet. Later orchestrated by someone else)


----------



## Art Rock

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios
9. William Byrd
10 Mussorgsky
11. Frederic Mompou
12. Granados


----------



## SanAntone

I had edited my post prior to yours changing Mompou to Debussy.


----------



## Shaughnessy

#39. Composers who did not compose a symphony

1. Chopin
2. Satie
3. Ravel
4. Bartok
5. Anonymous (The 15th century "Anonymous" not the 16th century "Anonymous") 👿
6. Rossini.
7. Finzi
8. Agustín Barrios
9. William Byrd
10 Mussorgsky
11. Frederic Mompou
12. Granados 
13. John Cage


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums


----------



## SanAntone

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman


----------



## Jay

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman 
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively


----------



## pianozach

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman 
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums


----------



## SanAntone

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums
5. The Byrds - Michael Clarke & Chris Hillman


----------



## Jay

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums
5. The Byrds - Michael Clarke & Chris Hillman 
6. Beau Brummels - Ron Meagher, bass; John Petersen, drums


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 5 and # 6 are disqualified - Both groups are American - The use of - '64 -'66 British Invasion - was intentional - To limit the time frame and to specifically request groups that were part of the "British Invasion"

The theme was not "rhythm section for a group that toured the US between 1964 and 1966" - Neither the Byrds nor the Beau Brummels were part of an "Invasion" - British or otherwise.

Revised board -

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums
5. Herman's Hermits - Karl Green, bass and Barry Whitwam, drums


----------



## SanAntone

You do go on ... the simple statement that the bands were not British would have sufficed.


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone said:


> You do go on ... the simple statement that the bands were not British would have sufficed.


The explanation was provided in detail to head off any further disputes.


----------



## pianozach

The door is open a crack. Let me put my foot in it. And this comment isn't personal, just an observation.

The theme, *"We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion"* is actually somewhat vague.

The Byrds indeed "toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion". The qualifier here is the use of the _preposition_ "during" rather than a more specific descriptor such as "as part of".

The Byrds "toured the US *during* the '64 - '66 British Invasion".
The Rolling Stones "toured the US *as part of* the '64 - '66 British Invasion".​
I love this language.
​Of course, *I* knew what you _MEANT_, because being part of the British Invasion WAS _inferred_, yet, it was still _unclear _and left room for misinterpretation.


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> Of course, *I* knew what you _MEANT_, because being part of the British Invasion WAS _inferred_, yet, it was still _unclear _and left room for misinterpretation.


The issue isn't the use of "during" or "as part of" - The poster in question did not contest the merits of the disqualification - It was accepted without dispute - The issue wasn't really even the extent of the explanation that I provided in an attempt to head off further misunderstandings - The real point of contention is who delivered the disqualification.- This was personal - There's bad blood here, long-term, long-simmering bad blood - and the only solution is for the member in question and myself to completely avoid one another lest there be further trouble.

It's best to end the conversation here and just move on.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Revised board -

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums
5. Herman's Hermits - Karl Green, bass and Barry Whitwam, drums


----------



## Jay

# 40 - We were the rhythm section for a group that toured the US during the '64 - '66 British Invasion. Who are we?

1. The Animals - Chas Chandler, bass and John Steele, drums
2. The Rolling Stones - Charlie Watts and Bill Wyman
3. Honeycombs - John and Honey Lantree, bass and drums respectively
4. The Beatles - Paul McCartney, bass, and Ringo Starr, drums
5. Herman's Hermits - Karl Green, bass and Barry Whitwam, drums
6. Kinks - Pete Quaife, bass; Mick Avory, drums


----------



## Shaughnessy

Closing down theme # 40 - New theme is available to any who wish to have it.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto 
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davis - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davis - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davis - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba
9. Rebecca Saunders - Fury II (Concerto for Solo Double Bass and Ensemble)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba
9. Rebecca Saunders - Fury II (Concerto for Solo Double Bass and Ensemble) 
10. Jolivet - Bassoon Concerto


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba
9. Rebecca Saunders - Fury II (Concerto for Solo Double Bass and Ensemble) 
10. Jolivet - Bassoon Concerto
11. Paus - Tuba Mirum (Tuba concerto)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba
9. Rebecca Saunders - Fury II (Concerto for Solo Double Bass and Ensemble)
10. Jolivet - Bassoon Concerto
11. Paus - Tuba Mirum (Tuba concerto)
12. John Williams - The Five Sacred Trees, Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #41 - Go low. Concertos for double bass, bassoon, or tuba, and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Henze - Double bass concerto
2. Higdon - Tuba Concerto
3. Peter Maxwell Davies - Strathclyde Concerto No. 7 for Double Bass
4. Aho - Bassoon Concerto
5. Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon RV 484
6. Edgar Meyer - Concerto in D for Double Bass
7. Birtwistle - Tuba Concerto 'The Cry of Anubis'
8. Vaughan Williams - Concerto for Bass Tuba
9. Rebecca Saunders - Fury II (Concerto for Solo Double Bass and Ensemble)
10. Jolivet - Bassoon Concerto
11. Paus - Tuba Mirum (Tuba concerto)
12. John Williams - The Five Sacred Trees, Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra 
13. Mozart - Bassoon Concerto in B Flat Major, K191186e


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka


----------



## Taggart

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka 
2. Domenico Zipoli


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka 
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis


----------



## pianozach

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer 
6. John Zorn


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe 
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto .


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto
9. Bernard Zweers


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto
9. Bernard Zweers 
10. Hermann Zilcher


----------



## Jay

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto
9. Bernard Zweers
10. Hermann Zilcher 
11. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto
9. Bernard Zweers
10. Hermann Zilcher
11. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
12. Jan Zwart


----------



## Taggart

Theme #42 - Go low in the alphabet - Composers with names starting with X, Y or Z

1. Jan Dismas Zelenka
2. Domenico Zipoli
3. Alexander Zemlinsky
4. Iannis Xenakis
5. Hans Zimmer
6. John Zorn
7. Eugène Ysaÿe
8. Kazutomo Yamamoto
9. Bernard Zweers
10. Hermann Zilcher
11. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
12. Jan Zwart 
13. Bernd Alois Zimmermann


----------



## Taggart

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa) 
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)


----------



## Ingélou

heme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand) 
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)


----------



## pianozach

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)


----------



## Rogerx

#611 · 56 m ago

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)
9. Esteban Salas y Castro ( Cuba)


----------



## Taggart

Rogerx said:


> #611 · 56 m ago
> 
> Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the *Southern Hemisphere* (add country of birth)
> 
> 9. Esteban Salas y Castro ( *Cuba*)


Cuba is 1,520.05 mi (2,446.29 km) north of the equator, so it is located in the northern hemisphere. This has to disqualified. Revised board:


Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil) 
9. Gillian Bibby (New Zealand)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil) 
9. Gillian Bibby (New Zealand) 
10. Astor Piazzolla (Argentine)


----------



## SanAntone

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)
9. Gillian Bibby (New Zealand)
10. Astor Piazzolla (Argentine)
11. Denis Smalley (New Zealand)


----------



## Ingélou

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)
9. Gillian Bibby (New Zealand)
10. Astor Piazzolla (Argentine)
11. Denis Smalley (New Zealand) 
12. Bongani Ndodana-Breen (South Africa)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Go Low - Composers born in the Southern Hemisphere (add country of birth)

1. Percy Grainger (Australia)
2. Kevin Volans (South Africa)
3. Delfina de la Cruz (Chile)
4. Douglas Lilburn (New Zealand)
5. Alberto Ginastera (Argentina)
6. Henk Badings (Bandung, Java, Dutch East Indies, now Indonesia)
7. Heitor Villa-Lobos (Brazil)
8. Marlos Nobre (Brazil)
9. Gillian Bibby (New Zealand)
10. Astor Piazzolla (Argentine)
11. Denis Smalley (New Zealand)
12. Bongani Ndodana-Breen (South Africa)
13. Peter Sculthorpe (Australia)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps" 
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps" 
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers. 

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarinet


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine 
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540
9. Henze - Doppio concerto (Oboe and Harp)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540
9. Henze - Doppio concerto (Oboe and Harp)
10. Honegger - Concerto for flute, English horn, and string orchestra


----------



## Jay

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540
9. Henze - Doppio concerto (Oboe and Harp)
10. Honegger - Concerto for flute, English horn, and string orchestra 
11. Shapey - Concerto for Cello, Piano, & String Orchestra


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540
9. Henze - Doppio concerto (Oboe and Harp)
10. Honegger - Concerto for flute, English horn, and string orchestra
11. Shapey - Concerto for Cello, Piano, & String Orchestra 
12. Carter - Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano with Two Chamber Orchestras


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Concertos for two different instruments and orchestra. No repeating composers.

1. Takemitsu - Biwa and Shakuhachi concerto "November steps"
2. Kurt Atterberg - Concerto in G minor and C major for violin, cello and string orchestra, Op. 57
3. Mozart - Concerto for Flute and Harp
4. Smyth - Concerto for violin and horn
5. Lutosławski - Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra
6. Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello
7. Bruch - Concerto for viola and clarine
8. Vivaldi - Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D Minor, RV540
9. Henze - Doppio concerto (Oboe and Harp)
10. Honegger - Concerto for flute, English horn, and string orchestra
11. Shapey - Concerto for Cello, Piano, & String Orchestra
12. Carter - Double Concerto for Harpsichord and Piano with Two Chamber Orchestras
13. Aho - Double Concerto for Cor Anglais, Harp & Orchestra 

I started this one, anyone else can take the next.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for *trumpet* (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel 
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart 
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter 
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint 
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann 
12. Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - Hindemith


----------



## pianozach

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann
12. Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - Hindemith
13. Penny Lane - Lennon/McCartney


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.
> 
> 1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
> 2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
> 3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
> 4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
> 5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
> 6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
> 7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
> 8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
> 9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
> 10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
> 11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann
> 12. Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - Hindemith
> 13. Penny Lane - Lennon/McCartney


When I google I find this:
Penny Lane:
A remix of the song released on the outtakes compilation Anthology 2 in 1996 included the closing trumpet flourish and *the solo (by cor anglais and trumpet) that had been replaced by Mason's overdub for the 1967 single*

So I'm afraid it's disqualified as you can't really say that Lennon/McCartney are 'composers who wrote for trumpet'. Sorry.


----------



## Ingélou

Revised Board:

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann
12. Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - Hindemith


----------



## pianozach

Theme #45 - Blow Your Own Trumpet. Composers (any genre) who have written for trumpet (solo or with keyboard or orchestra). Name the concerto/ instrumental piece and its composer; no composers to be repeated.

1. Prayer of St Gregory - Alan Hovhaness (trumpet & organ)
2. Sonata in D Major for Trumpet and Strings - Purcell
3. Trumpet Concerto in E flat major - Hummel
4. Trumpet Concerto in D major - Leopold Mozart
5. Concerto in D major for trumpet, strings and continuo, Molter
6. Joy Spring by Clifford Brown
7. Dolannes Melodie - Paul de Senneville & Olivier Toussaint
8. Concerto for Trumpet and Piano - Shostakovitch
9. Concerto for trumpet and orchestra - Holmboe
10. Concerto for Two Trumpets in C Major (RV537) - Vivaldi
11.Concerto In D Major For Trumpet, Two Oboes & Orchestra -Telemann
12. Sonata for Trumpet and Piano - Hindemith
13. Trumpet Concerto - John Williams


----------



## pianozach

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor 
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, _Farewell_ (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918) 
9. Havergal Brian - Symphony no. 3 in C-sharp minor (1932)


----------



## Jay

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, Farewell (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918)
9. Havergal Brian - Symphony no. 3 in C-sharp minor (1932)
10. Arnold Bax - Symphony #5 in C# minor (1932)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, Farewell (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918)
9. Havergal Brian - Symphony no. 3 in C-sharp minor (1932)
10. Arnold Bax - Symphony #5 in C# minor (1932)
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor (2 sharps) (1893)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, Farewell (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918)
9. Havergal Brian - Symphony no. 3 in C-sharp minor (1932)
10. Arnold Bax - Symphony #5 in C# minor (1932)
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor (2 sharps) (1893)
12 .Alexander Glazunov : Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor Op .16 (1886)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45: Symphonies in sharp keys. Composer, full symphony name, and year

1. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 45 in F♯ minor, Farewell (1772)
2. Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp major (1950)
3. Nikolai Myaskovsky - No. 17 in G♯ minor, Op. 41
4. Alexandre Tansman - Symphony No. 4 in C♯ minor (1939)
5. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 10 in F♯ major (1910, unfinished)
6. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 5 in C# minor (1902)
7. Elliot Goldenthal - Symphony in G-sharp minor
8. Dora Pejačević - Symphony in F# minor, op. 41 (1918)
9. Havergal Brian - Symphony no. 3 in C-sharp minor (1932)
10. Arnold Bax - Symphony #5 in C# minor (1932)
11. Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor (2 sharps) (1893)
12 .Alexander Glazunov : Symphony No. 2 in F-sharp minor Op .16 (1886) 
13. Artur Lemba - Symphony No. 1 in C-sharp minor (1908)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers. 

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'


----------



## Taggart

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea 
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross 
6. Kapsberger - Canario


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
wrong instrument


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar) 
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto 
9. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto 
9. Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
10. Dowland - Fantasia No. 7


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto
9. Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
10. Dowland - Fantasia No. 7
11. Britten - Nocturnal After John Dowland


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto
9. Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
10. Dowland - Fantasia No. 7
11. Britten - Nocturnal After John Dowland
12. Reinhardt - Django Rag


----------



## Jay

Theme #46 - Pieces of Music that feature the lute or guitar - any genre, but if non-classical, it should be an instrumental piece with the guitar or lute in starring role. No repeat of composers.

1. Boccherini - Guitar Quintet No. 4 in D Major G 448 'Fandango'
2. Tárrega - Recuerdos de la Alhambra
3. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea (can we go to 1300?)
4. Francois Dufault - Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
5. Fleetwood Mac - Albatross
6. Kapsberger - Canario
7. Villa-Lobos - Five Preludes (for guitar)
8. Arnold - Guitar concerto
9. Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
10. Dowland - Fantasia No. 7
11. Britten - Nocturnal After John Dowland
12. Reinhardt - Django Rag
13. Amazing Blondel - Sinfonia for Guitar & Strings


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo


----------



## Rogerx

#675 · 58 m ago

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden 
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok


----------



## pianozach

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay 
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore


----------



## pianozach

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Bob Seger - Katmandu


----------



## Jay

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Revolutionary Ensemble - Vietnam


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Revolutionary Ensemble - Vietnam
10. Graham Parker - Discovering Japan


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Revolutionary Ensemble - Vietnam
10. Graham Parker - Discovering Japan
11. John Prine - Slow Boat to China


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Revolutionary Ensemble - Vietnam
10. Graham Parker - Discovering Japan
11. John Prine - Slow Boat to China
12. Japan - Visions of China


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, we're at 13 because Bob Seger's Katmandu got lost along the way.

Final list:

Theme #47: Compositions/Songs (any genre) where the title refers to an Asian city or country.

1. Deep Purple - My woman from Tokyo
2 .Siouxsie and the Banshees-Hong Kong Garden
3. Aaron Avshalomov - Hutongs of Peking
4. Murray Head- One night in Bangkok
5. Utopia - Hiroshima
6. Golden Earring - Bombay
7. Toshi Ichiyanagi - Sapporo
8. Tom Waits - Singapore
9. Bob Seger - Katmandu 
10. Revolutionary Ensemble - Vietnam
11. Graham Parker - Discovering Japan
12. John Prine - Slow Boat to China
13. Japan - Visions of China

I started this theme - anyone can start the next.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone 
3. Tears of Rage - The Band


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals -Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood


----------



## Jay

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
9. Santana - Mirage


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
9. Santana - Mirage
10. Janis Joplin - Buried Alive in the Blues


----------



## Jay

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
9. Santana - Mirage
10. Janis Joplin - Buried Alive in the Blues
11. Procol Harum - Repent Walpurgis


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
9. Santana - Mirage
10. Janis Joplin - Buried Alive in the Blues
11. Procol Harum - Repent Walpurgis
12.The Rascals - Lonely Too Long


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48: Songs featuring both piano and organ

1. The Beatles - Let It Be
2. Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone
3. Tears of Rage - The Band
4. The Animals - Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood
5. ELP - The Barbarian
6. Genesis - Firth of Fifth
7. The Doors- Love Her Madly
8. Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
9. Santana - Mirage
10. Janis Joplin - Buried Alive in the Blues
11. Procol Harum - Repent Walpurgis
12.The Rascals - Lonely Too Long
13. Genesis - The Musical Box


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## pianozach

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach


----------



## Jay

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner
9. Roland/Ferdinand de Lassus


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner
9. Roland/Ferdinand de Lassus
10. Johann Stamitz/Carl Stamitz


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner
9. Roland/Ferdinand de Lassus
10. Johann Stamitz/Carl Stamitz 
11. Frank Zappa/Dweezil Zappa ( If this is not allowed, ignore it please.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner
9. Roland/Ferdinand de Lassus
10. Johann Stamitz/Carl Stamitz
11. Frank Zappa/Dweezil Zappa ( If this is not allowed, ignore it please.
12. Steve Earle/Justin Townes Earle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49: Like father/mother, like son/daughter. Composers that are parent/child. No composer may be repeated.

1. Hendrik Andriessen/Louis Andriessen
2. Andrzej Panufnik/Roxanna Panufnik
3. Harald Sæverud/Ketil Hvoslef
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart/Franz Xaver Wolfgang Mozart
5. Alessandro Scarlatti/Domenico Scarlatti
6. Johann Sebastian Bach/Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
7. George/Charles Ives
8. Richard Wagner/Siegfried Wagner
9. Roland/Ferdinand de Lassus
10. Johann Stamitz/Carl Stamitz
11. Frank Zappa/Dweezil Zappa ( If this is not allowed, ignore it please.
12. Steve Earle/Justin Townes Earle
13. Lennox and Michael Berkeley

This was mine, so anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo


----------



## Taggart

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas


----------



## pianozach

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Venus in Ozone Heights - Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Venus in Ozone Heights - Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus


----------



## pianozach

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War
9. Train - Drops of Jupiter


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War
9. Train - Drops of Jupiter
10. Utopia - Lysistrata


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War
9. Train - Drops of Jupiter
10. Utopia - Lysistrata 
11. Handel - Agrippina


----------



## elgar's ghost

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War
9. Train - Drops of Jupiter
10. Utopia - Lysistrata
11. Handel - Agrippina 
12. Led Zeppelin - Achilles' Last Stand


----------



## Jay

Theme #50 - Compositions (any genre) which are based on Graeco-Roman (classical) myths or history or which have Graeco-Roman classical figures in the title. Composers not to be repeated.

1. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
2. Lully - Cadmus et Hermione
3. Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Shocking Blue - Venus
6. Kurt Weill and Ogden Nash - Venus in Ozone Heights
7. David Sylvian - Orpheus
8. Holst - Mars, the Bringer of War
9. Train - Drops of Jupiter
10. Utopia - Lysistrata
11. Handel - Agrippina
12. Led Zeppelin - Achilles' Last Stand
13. King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life


----------



## Ingélou

heme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life 
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato


----------



## Jay

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption
9. Alphons Diepenbrock - Im Grossen Schweigen


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption
9. Alphons Diepenbrock - Im Grossen Schweigen 
10.Jacobus Clemens non Papa - Souterliedeken (Psalm) 31


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption
9. Alphons Diepenbrock - Im Grossen Schweigen
10.Jacobus Clemens non Papa - Souterliedeken (Psalm) 31 
11. Racoon - Oceaan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption
9. Alphons Diepenbrock - Im Grossen Schweigen
10.Jacobus Clemens non Papa - Souterliedeken (Psalm) 31
11. Racoon - Oceaan
12. Golden Earring - Bombay


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51 - Going Dutch: compositions/songs (any genre) by Dutch composers/acts. No repeats.

1. Henk Andriessen - Symphony No. 3
2. Jan van Gilse -Symphony nr. 1 in F
3. Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - Fantasia Cromatica in D minor/dorian, SwWV 258.
4. Earth and Fire - Love of Life
5. Willem de Fesch - Cello Sonata No. 1 in A Major
6. Kayak - Merlin
7. Simeon ten Holt/ Canto Ostinato
8. Focus - Eruption
9. Alphons Diepenbrock - Im Grossen Schweigen
10.Jacobus Clemens non Papa - Souterliedeken (Psalm) 31
11. Racoon - Oceaan
12. Golden Earring - Bombay 
13. Johannes Schenk - L'Echo du Danube, Sonata VI.


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo 
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83


----------



## Jay

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody


----------



## Jay

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody
9. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody
9. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring 
10. Grieg: Lyric Pieces Book IV, Op. 47 - 4. Halling


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody
9. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
10. Grieg: Lyric Pieces Book IV, Op. 47 - 4. Halling
11. Britten - Eight Folk Songs of the British Isles


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody
9. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
10. Grieg: Lyric Pieces Book IV, Op. 47 - 4. Halling
11. Britten - Eight Folk Songs of the British Isles 
12. Hugo Alfven - Swedish Rhapsody No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 52: Classical Compositions that imitate folk music or that use folk music as motifs or that arrange folk songs. Separate compositions by the same composer are acceptable.

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
2. Aaron Copland - Rodeo
3. Brahms - Hungarian Dances
4. Skalkottas - Greek Dances
5. Beethoven - 6 Ecossaises for Piano, WoO 83
6. Dvorak - Sym. #9 New World Symphony
7. Haydn - Scottish and Welsh folksong settings
8. Enescu- Romanian Rhapsody
9. Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
10. Grieg: Lyric Pieces Book IV, Op. 47 - 4. Halling
11. Britten - Eight Folk Songs of the British Isles
12. Hugo Alfven - Swedish Rhapsody No. 1
13.Canteloube -Chants d'Auvergne ( folk music)


----------



## Rogerx

Anyone who knows a subject, please be mu guest.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford) 
4. Monti -  Csárdá -David Garrett


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti -  Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse


----------



## Taggart

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti -  Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti -  Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova


----------



## pianozach

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Harry Belafonte - Jump in the Line (Line Dancing)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Harry Belafonte - Jump in the Line (Line Dancing)
10. Roxy Music - Do the Strand


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.
> 
> 1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
> 2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
> 3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
> 4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
> 5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
> 6. William Byrd - La Volta
> 7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
> 8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
> 9. Harry Belafonte - Jump in the Line (Line Dancing)







__





Harry Belafonte - Jump in the Line (Shake, Senora) Lyrics | SongMeanings






songmeanings.com




Sorry to be perjink, but the lyrics make it clear that it isn't about line dancing - Senora's dance 'has no title' & the line referred to is her 'body line' - so this has to be disqualified.


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Roxy Music - Do the Strand


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Roxy Music - Do the Strand
10. Vincent Youmans and Dmitri Shostakovich - Tahiti Trot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Roxy Music - Do the Strand
10. Vincent Youmans and Dmitri Shostakovich - Tahiti Trot
11. Santana - Samba pa ti


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Roxy Music - Do the Strand
10. Vincent Youmans and Dmitri Shostakovich - Tahiti Trot
11. Santana - Samba pa ti 
12. John Dowland - Frog Galliard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #53 - Dancers' Delight - Compositions (classical or non-classical) which have the name of a type of dance (not just 'dance' and not just ballet music, but gavotte, waltz, jitterbug etc) in the title. Highlight the dance type. No repetition of the dance-type, but it can be the same composer.

1. Kal Mann - Let's Twist Again (sung by Chubby Checker
2. Richard Mayhill - It Takes Two to Tango
3. Cole Porter - Begin the Beguine (Artie Shaw & His Orchestra, but I like Jo Stafford)
4. Monti - Csárdá -David Garrett
5. Maurice Ravel La Valse
6. William Byrd - La Volta
7. Van McCoy - The Hustle
8. Cynthia Weil & Barry Mann - Blame It On The Bossa Nova
9. Roxy Music - Do the Strand
10. Vincent Youmans and Dmitri Shostakovich - Tahiti Trot
11. Santana - Samba pa ti
12. John Dowland - Frog Galliard
13. Mojo Nixon and Skid Roper - The Polka Polka


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I tried to be no. 12...so
Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107 
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107 
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132 
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Jay

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9 Thalberg- Great Fantasy and Variations on a Motive from the Opera's from Bellini


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rogerx said:


> Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.
> 
> 1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
> 2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
> 3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
> 4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
> 5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
> 6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
> 7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
> 8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
> 9 Thalberg- Great Fantasy and Variations on a Motive from the Opera's from Bellini


...but are they from different periods?


----------



## Art Rock

With only about 10 years between them, and both from the "romantic"period, I'd say no.
Of course, one could also question whether several of the other entries qualify as "famous".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> With only about 10 years between them, and both from the "romantic"period, I'd say no.
> Of course, one could also question whether several of the other entries qualify as "famous".


I think Giuliani is famous!


----------



## Art Rock

I was thinking more of two others (#2 and #8). Could be just me, but I have never heard of them.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> I was thinking more of two others (#2 and #8). Could be just me, but I have never heard of them.


I wasn't going to say anything (it's just a game), but yeah, me too. Famous is not hard.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> I was thinking more of two others (#2 and #8). Could be just me, but I have never heard of them.


Scott Skinner is famous *as far as Scots who love their own music are concerned* - he composed many Scottish reels and strathspeys in the nineteenth century and was known as The Strathspey King; the Reel of Tullochgorum appears in a book published by Robert Bremner, who was important in the development of Scottish Baroque Music as he published for the Edinburgh Musical Society. Tullochgorum was also a nationalist poem by John Skinner, celebrated in eighteenth century Scotland.

I thought for a long time before posting, but the rubric did not specify that it had to be classical music, nor that the 'fame' had to reside among classical music lovers. I was going to write to the author of this round, Kjetil Heggelund, but then I thought - no, it fits the criteria as stated. Famous variations on earlier work - famous *among lovers of Scottish music*, where in any case the categories of baroque and folk/national music were blurred in the 'Golden Age of Scottish Fiddle', the eighteenth century.

I just told Taggart that you didn't think my entry counted and his reaction was a loud Scottish 'heuch'!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I made this assignment, I thought I could react to Thalberg variations on Bellini. I put "famous" in quotation marks


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9. Benjamin Britten - Nocturnal (after John Dowland)


----------



## Ingélou

La Folia is the theme used by Corelli, Geminiani & others in the baroque age and Karl Jenkins is quite a well-known bod so I hope it's okay! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9. Benjamin Britten - Nocturnal (after John Dowland)
10. Karl Jenkins - La Folia: Concerto for Marimba & Strings


----------



## Taggart

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9. Benjamin Britten - Nocturnal (after John Dowland)
10. Karl Jenkins - La Folia: Concerto for Marimba & Strings
11. Fritz Kreisler - Variations on a Theme by Corelli, in the style of Tartini


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9. Benjamin Britten - Nocturnal (after John Dowland)
10. Karl Jenkins - La Folia: Concerto for Marimba & Strings
11. Fritz Kreisler - Variations on a Theme by Corelli, in the style of Tartini
12. H. Andriessen - Variations on a Theme by Couperin for solo flute, string orchestra & harp (1944)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #54 - "Famous" variations based on a theme from an earlier period of music.

1. Mauro Giuliani - Händel-variations op. 107
2. James Scott Skinner (1900) - Six Variations on the Reel of Tullochgorum (Bremner 1757)
3. Benjamin Britten - Lachrymae for Viola and Piano, Op. 48 (based on Dowland)
4. Johannes Brahms - Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel. op. 24
5. Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
6. Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
7. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
8. T.J. Anderson - Variations On A Theme By Alban Berg
9. Benjamin Britten - Nocturnal (after John Dowland)
10. Karl Jenkins - La Folia: Concerto for Marimba & Strings
11. Fritz Kreisler - Variations on a Theme by Corelli, in the style of Tartini
12. H. Andriessen - Variations on a Theme by Couperin for solo flute, string orchestra & harp (1944)
13. Beethoven - 12 variations on "See the Conquering Hero Come"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I get to give you an assignment again! I teach "music in perspective", so...
theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra


----------



## Art Rock

I get to give you an assignment again! I teach "music in perspective", so...
theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3


----------



## pianozach

get to give you an assignment again! I teach "music in perspective", so...
theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack


----------



## Ingélou

get to give you an assignment again! I teach "music in perspective", so...
theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang


----------



## Highwayman

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang 
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang 
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht


----------



## SanAntone

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)
9. Hugo Wolf - Goethe-lieder


----------



## Ingélou

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)
9. Hugo Wolf - Goethe-lieder
10. John Williams - Star Wars (leitmotifs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)
9. Hugo Wolf - Goethe-lieder
10. John Williams - Star Wars (leitmotifs)
11. Puccini - La Boheme (also leitmotifs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)
9. Hugo Wolf - Goethe-lieder
10. John Williams - Star Wars (leitmotifs)
11. Puccini - La Boheme (also leitmotifs)
12. Dvorak - Rusalka


----------



## Ludwig Schon

theme #55 "composers inspired by Richard Wagner" and a piece that demonstrates a clear connection.

1. Richard Strauss - Elektra
2. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 3
3. Joseph Carl Breil - Birth Of a Nation soundtrack
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
5. Franz Schreker - Der Ferne Klang
6. Ernest Chausson - Le roi Arthus
7. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
8. Debussy - Pelléas and Melisande (source)
9. Hugo Wolf - Goethe-lieder
10. John Williams - Star Wars (leitmotifs)
11. Puccini - La Boheme (also leitmotifs)
12. Dvorak - Rusalka
13. Othmar Schoeck - Das Schloß Dürande


----------



## Ludwig Schon

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Highwayman

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde 
2. Cowell - The Banshee


----------



## Ingélou

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn


----------



## Ludwig Schon

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen


----------



## Ludwig Schon

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel


----------



## Ingélou

Ludwig Schon said:


> theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology
> 
> 1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
> 2. Cowell - The Banshee
> 3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
> 4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
> 5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel


Let it pass this time but please note that in the opening post of this game, it does state as a rule that - (see bolded & italicised clause below).



Ingélou said:


> The next assignment is to be set by the poster who fills in number 13. It doesn't matter if the same person sets it twice in a row, as obviously it might have to happen if not many are playing...
> However, I think we should say that *nobody should post twice in a row during the course of a round. *


----------



## Ingélou

To continue with the game
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel 
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Ingélou said:


> Let it pass this time but please note that in the opening post of this game, it does state as a rule that - (see bolded & italicised clause below).


Apologies. Was trying to move things forward. I’ll put it down to other posters anti-Irish bias…


----------



## Ingélou

Ludwig Schon said:


> Apologies. Was trying to move things forward.…


Things were slow in the last round too, when the author of the Wagnerian influence thread also posted twice. Possibly this game is winding to a close - still, if so, it's had a fair run.  

Thanks to all for posts past & future. 🌈
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round


----------



## Highwayman

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round 
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> Things were slow in the last round too, when the author of the Wagnerian influence thread also posted twice. Possibly this game is winding to a close - still, if so, it's had a fair run.


I've not been absent, but found that the last few round themes a bit to obscure for me to contribute much.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm sorry I broke the law on the last round...Wanted to finish it, so we could start something easier...


----------



## Ingélou

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon 
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin


----------



## Ludwig Schon

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon 
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin
9. Harrison Birtwistle - Gawain


----------



## Art Rock

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin
9. Harrison Birtwistle - Gawain
10. Ernest Chausson - Le Roi Arthus


----------



## Ingélou

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin
9. Harrison Birtwistle - Gawain
10. Ernest Chausson - Le Roi Arthus 
11. Edward Elgar - Grania & Diarmid, Op. 42


----------



## Art Rock

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin
9. Harrison Birtwistle - Gawain
10. Ernest Chausson - Le Roi Arthus
11. Edward Elgar - Grania & Diarmid, Op. 42
12. Willem Pijper - Merlijn


----------



## Ingélou

theme #56 Classical works inspired by Celtic mythology

1. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
2. Henry Cowell - The Banshee
3. Ronald Center - The Coming of Cuchulainn
4. Henry Purcell - The Fairy Queen
5. Arnold Bax - Tintagel
6. Anthony Holborne - The Fairie Round
7. Joseph Holbrooke - The Birds of Rhiannon
8. Isaac Albéniz - Merlin
9. Harrison Birtwistle - Gawain
10. Ernest Chausson - Le Roi Arthus
11. Edward Elgar - Grania & Diarmid, Op. 42
12. Willem Pijper - Merlijn 
13. Paul Le Flem - Les Korrigans (valse, 1896)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q
1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q
1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter 
3. Wenchen Qin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q
1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro


----------



## Rogerx

#826 · 15 m ago

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q
1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati


----------



## Ingélou

#826 · 15 m ago

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones

It does not say it has to be the family name.....


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine

It does not say it has to be the family name.....


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names (surname or main fore-name - see no.7) begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine
9. Lucia Quinciani


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names (surname or main fore-name - see no.7) begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine
9. Lucia Quinciani
10.Charles Quarles


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names (surname or main fore-name - see no.7) begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine
9. Lucia Quinciani
10.Charles Quarles
11. Luis Quintana


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names (surname or main fore-name - see no.7) begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine
9. Lucia Quinciani
10.Charles Quarles
11. Luis Quintana 
12. Marcel Quinet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #57 - Composers (any genre) whose names (surname or main fore-name - see no.7) begin with Q

1. Johann Joachim Quantz
2. Roger Quilter
3. Wenchen Qin
4. Suzi Quatro
5. Paolo Quagliati
6. Marie-Anne-Catherine Quinault
7. Quincy Jones
8. Robert Quine
9. Lucia Quinciani
10.Charles Quarles
11. Luis Quintana
12. Marcel Quinet
13. Quentin Dujardin


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi 
8. Luigi Boccherini


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi 
8. Luigi Boccherini
9. Hans Werner Henze


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi
8. Luigi Boccherini
9. Hans Werner Henze
10. Benjamin Britten


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi
8. Luigi Boccherini
9. Hans Werner Henze
10. Benjamin Britten
11. Poul Ruders


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi
8. Luigi Boccherini
9. Hans Werner Henze
10. Benjamin Britten
11. Poul Ruders
12. Mauro Giuliani


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #58 - Composers who wrote a number of works for guitar.

1. Leo Brouwer
2. Fernando Sor
3. Francisco Tarrega
4. Heitor Villa-Lobos
5. Dusan Bogdanovic
6. Agustín Barrios
7, Giulio Regondi
8. Luigi Boccherini
9. Hans Werner Henze
10. Benjamin Britten
11. Poul Ruders
12. Mauro Giuliani
13. Manuel Ponce

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gay composers

1. Pierre Boulez


----------



## pianozach

Gay composers

1. Pierre Boulez
2. Samuel Barber


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gay composers

1. Pierre Boulez
2. Samuel Barber
3. Peter Maxwell Davies


----------



## SanAntone

Gay composers

1. Pierre Boulez
2. Samuel Barber
3. Peter Maxwell Davies
4. Aaron Copland

Didn't we do this theme recently?


----------



## Rogerx

#852 · 3 h ago

Gay composers

1. Pierre Boulez
2. Samuel Barber
3. Peter Maxwell Davies
4. Aaron Copland......................................Didn't we do this theme recently? Yes 
5.Dame Ethel Smyth


----------



## Art Rock

We did this. Let's pick another theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about song cycles with orchestra and the composer?


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> _*How about song cycles with orchestra and the composer?*_


_*By all means use this in the future, if there is a future... 
I waited a while before posting - *_*I'm just getting the game lurching on again now! *🦘

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
List of where we're at (short titles):

#1. Composer Surnames starting M
#2. composers related by blood
#3. 'fantasy' etc in title
#4. pop/folk duos
#5. bowed stringed instrumentst
#6. Titles with X
#7A Royalty
#7B Conductors
#8. genres of non-classical
#9. Composer Conductors
#10. Moonlight Setting
#11. rock bands with twin leads
#12. Operas in English
#13. Italian instructions how to play
#14. Shakespeare
#15. 60s female singers
#16. Paintings
#17. songs from Broadway Musicals
#18. Instruments pre-1600
#19. Soundtrack for Scotland
#20. Classical pieces with names
#21. 1960s male singers + songs
#22. Classical Mass Settings
#23. Composers & Drugs
#24. Raise Me A Semitone
#25. Jesus Christ in the name
#26. Composers who conduct composers
#27. 'Passion'
#28. Group & Orchestra
#29. 'Saint'
#30. Female Composers
#31. LGBTQ Composers
#32. Soundtrack for France
#33. Soundtrack for Italy
#34. Pop artists who write classical music
#35. Rock Star in 2 famous groups
#36. Jazz & Classical Authors
#37. Pop Artists producing hits 60s, 70s, 80s (decades)
#38. Composers who died from suicide or syphilis
#39. Composers who didn't compose a symphony
#40. Rhythm Section for the 1964-6 British groups touring USA
#41. Concertos for dble bass, bassoon, tuba + orchestra
#42. Composer names starting XYZ
#43. Composers born in S. Hemisphere
#44. Concertos for 2 difft instruments + orchestra
#45A. Composers + pieces for trumpet
#45B. Symphonies in Sharp Keys
#46. Music for Lute or Guitar
#47. Asian City or Country in title
#48. Songs with both piano & organ
#49. Composers = parent/child
#50. Music based on Graeco-Roman Myth/Legend
#51. Dutch Musos
#52. Classical uses Folk
#53. Dance Compositions
#54. Variations of Earlier Music
#55. Music inspired by Wagner
#56. Classical inspired by Celtic Myth/Legend
#57. Composer names starting Q
#58. Composers who've composed several guitar pieces
(#58B - Gay Composers, a repeat of #31)
#59 (see below) - The World of Men: songs


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59: 'World of Men: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Taggart

Theme #59: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship, rivalry, values, manliness, heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59: 'World of Men: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #59: 'World of Men: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers 
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #59: 'World of Men: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers 
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #59: 'World of Men: Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> #852 · 3 h ago
> 
> Gay composers
> 
> 1. Pierre Boulez
> 2. Samuel Barber
> 3. Peter Maxwell Davies
> 4. Aaron Copland......................................Didn't we do this theme recently? Yes
> 5.Dame Ethel Smyth


Mea culpa - I didn't know. 

Shame that the moderators felt the need to block it mid-stream, I was enjoying reading the posts!

Oh well, another thread I shan't be bothering with any more


----------



## Ingélou

^^ Sorry to hear that.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ingélou said:


> ^^ Sorry to hear that.


A bit curt, it was.....


----------



## Ingélou

HenryPenfold said:


> A bit curt, it was.....


What was 'curt'? If you mean my comment, I didn't mean it to be. I am genuinely sorry that you don't feel like posting in the game any more & I hope you will reconsider. I have pm-ed you to explain. Best wishes.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson 
9.Your my best friend -Queen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson
9.Your my best friend -Queen 
10. It's a Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown


----------



## Taggart

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson
9.Your my best friend -Queen 
10. It's a Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown 
11. Two Little Boys - Harry Lauder


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson
9.Your my best friend -Queen
10. It's a Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown
11. Two Little Boys - Harry Lauder
12. Si, pel ciel marmoreo giuro - Verdi/Boito


----------



## Ludwig Schon

[QUOTE="Taggart, po
Theme #59: 'World of Men': Songs on the theme of MEN's friendship for each other, men's rivalry, men's relationships, manly values, male heroism, machismo etc etc

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. A Boy named Sue - Johnny Cash
3. Bird Dog - The Everly Brothers
4. You've got a friend in me -Randy Newman
5. Macho Man - Village People 🤪
6. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
7. Hector the Hero - James Scott Skinner
8. Me and Paul - Willie Nelson
9.Your my best friend -Queen
10. It's a Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown
11. Two Little Boys - Harry Lauder
12. Si, pel ciel marmoreo giuro - Verdi/Boito
13. Der Doppelgänger - Franz Schubert


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten 
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga 
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno 
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G... 
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto 
9. Ludwig Senfl - Ave Maria


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto
9. Ludwig Senfl - Ave Maria
10. Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto
9. Ludwig Senfl - Ave Maria
10. Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
11. Ernest Bloch - Schelomo: Rhapsodie Hébraïque


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto
9. Ludwig Senfl - Ave Maria
10. Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
11. Ernest Bloch - Schelomo: Rhapsodie Hébraïque
12. Beat Furrer - Fama


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #60: “Emmental my dear Watson!”
Great Swiss composers, along with a personal favourite work of theirs…

1. Othmar Schoeck - Das Stille Leuchten
2. Heinz Holliger - Preludio e Fuga
3. Frank Martin - Concerto for Violin & Orchestra
4. Hans Huber - Symphony No. 8
5. Othmar Schoeck - Notturno
6. Klaus Huber - Erinnere dich an G...
7. Thalberg: Piano Concerto
8. Jean Daetwyler - Alphorn concerto
9. Ludwig Senfl - Ave Maria
10. Joachim Raff - Symphony No. 5 'Lenore'
11. Ernest Bloch - Schelomo: Rhapsodie Hébraïque
12. Beat Furrer - Fama
13. Arthur Honegger - Pacific 231


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage


----------



## pianozach

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea 
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean
9. Sondheim - The Advantages of Floating in the Middle of the Sea (from _Pacific Overtures_)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean
9. Sondheim - The Advantages of Floating in the Middle of the Sea (from _Pacific Overtures_) 
10. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean
9. Sondheim - The Advantages of Floating in the Middle of the Sea (from _Pacific Overtures_) 
10. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
11. TNT - Seven Seas


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean
9. Sondheim - The Advantages of Floating in the Middle of the Sea (from _Pacific Overtures_)
10. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
11. TNT - Seven Seas 
12. Bridge - The Sea


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #61: Behold The Sea!
Compositions/Songs that refer to the sea or ocean in the title (any genre)

1. Mendelssohn - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
2. Gilbert & Sullivan - We Sail The Ocean Blue (fr. HMS Pinafore)
3. Debussy - La Mer
4. Takemitsu - Towards the Sea
5. Hosokawa - Circulating Ocean
6. JL Adams - Become Ocean
7. Valen - Kirkegården ved havet (The Churchyard by the Sea)
8. Velvet Underground - Ocean
9. Sondheim - The Advantages of Floating in the Middle of the Sea (from _Pacific Overtures_)
10. Nina & Frederik - Listen to the Ocean
11. TNT - Seven Seas
12. Bridge - The Sea
13. Gilson - La Mer


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi


----------



## Rogerx

#900 · a moment ago

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel


----------



## Jay

How is this wordle?


----------



## Ludwig Schon

#900 · a moment ago

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn


----------



## Rogerx

#900 · a moment ago

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn 
4. Bizet


----------



## Ingélou

#900 · a moment ago

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet 
5. Lully


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet 
5. Lully 
6. Spohr


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet 
5. Lully 
6. Spohr
7. Grieg


----------



## Ingélou

Assuming that 'family name' includes husband's name for a woman (Amy Beach) because that becomes a woman's family traditionally. Please say if that's not allowed. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach


----------



## Art Rock

Of course, no problem.

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach 
9. Huber


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach
9. Huber
10. Habel


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach
9. Huber
10. Habel
11. Liszt


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach
9. Huber
10. Habel
11. Liszt
12. Ohana


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #62: Wordle composers (family name has 5 letters)

1. Finzi
2. Ravel
3. Haydn
4. Bizet
5. Lully
6. Spohr
7. Grieg
8. Beach
9. Huber
10. Habel
11. Liszt
12. Ohana 
13. Smyth


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #63 World of *Women*: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. (I suspect this may be more controversial than 'world of men' so brace yourselves...)

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl


----------



## Taggart

Theme #63 World of *Women*: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. (I suspect this may be more controversial than 'world of men' so brace yourselves...)

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl 
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #63 World of *Women*: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. (I suspect this may be more controversial than 'world of men' so brace yourselves...)

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene 
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. (I suspect this may be more controversial than 'world of men' so brace yourselves...)

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. 

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko 
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)


----------



## RobertJTh

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc. 

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko 
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry) 
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin
9. Jerry Herman - Bosom Buddies (from Mame)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin
9. Jerry Herman - Bosom Buddies (from Mame)
10. Helen Reddy - I Am Woman


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin
9. Jerry Herman - Bosom Buddies (from Mame)
10. Helen Reddy - I Am Woman 
11. Sisters - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin
9. Jerry Herman - Bosom Buddies (from Mame)
10. Helen Reddy - I Am Woman
11. Sisters - Rosemary Clooney 
12. Smyth - The March of the Women


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #63 World of Women: Songs (any genre) on the theme of female friendship, relationships or rivalry, womanly values, virtues or feelings etc etc.

1. Doris Day - I Enjoy Being A Girl
2. Dolly Parton - Jolene
3. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair - song from South Pacific
4. Girls Like Girls - Hayley Kiyoko
5. The Twa Sisters (Child Ballad 10; sisters' rivalry)
6. Schumann - Frauenliebe- und Leben
7. Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves - Eurythmics feat. Aretha Franklin
9. Jerry Herman - Bosom Buddies (from Mame)
10. Helen Reddy - I Am Woman
11. Sisters - Rosemary Clooney
12. Smyth - The March of the Women
13. Beatriz Ferreyra - Echoes


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique 
3. Reich - Different Trains


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars 
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - _Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne_
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben
9. Korngold: Der Vampir.


----------



## Jay

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben
9. Korngold: Der Vampir
10. Messiaen - Quartet For the End of Time


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben
9. Korngold: Der Vampir
10. Messiaen - Quartet For the End of Time
11. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben
9. Korngold: Der Vampir
10. Messiaen - Quartet For the End of Time
11. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder 
12. Rachmaninov- The Isle of the Dead


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 Grand Guignol - classical music works involving macabre, distressing themes…

1. BA Zimmermann - Ich wandte mich um und sah alles Unrecht das geschah unter der Sonne
2. Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
3. Reich - Different Trains
4. Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
5. Britten - The Turn of the Screw
6. Schwartz - Yellow Stars
7. Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun
8. Othmar Schoeck - Lebendig Begraben
9. Korngold: Der Vampir
10. Messiaen - Quartet For the End of Time
11. Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
12. Rachmaninov- The Isle of the Dead
13. Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle 
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)


----------



## Rogerx

#941 · 21 m ago

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder) 
6. Holst, The Planet Suite - Saturn, The Bringer of Old Age


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave

😎


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave
9. Sair Fyeld, Hinny (Geordie folk song, sung by Louis Killen = 'sorely failed, honey'.)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave
9. Sair Fyeld, Hinny (Geordie folk song, sung by Louis Killen = 'sorely failed, honey'.) 
10. Will Fyffe - I'm 94 Today.


----------



## pianozach

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave
9. Sair Fyeld, Hinny (Geordie folk song, sung by Louis Killen = 'sorely failed, honey'.)
10. Will Fyffe - I'm 94 Today.
11. When You Are Old And Gray - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave
9. Sair Fyeld, Hinny (Geordie folk song, sung by Louis Killen = 'sorely failed, honey'.)
10. Will Fyffe - I'm 94 Today.
11. When You Are Old And Gray - Tom Lehrer
12. Alan Parsons Project - Old and Wise


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to retirement/old age....

1. Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle
2. Lerner and Loewe - I'm Glad I'm Not Young Anymore (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
3. Cher -You Haven't Seen the Last of Me
4. The Beatles - When I'm 64
5. Richard Strauss - Im Abendrot (Vier letzte Lieder)
6. Holst, Planet Suite: Saturn, the Bringer of Old Age
7. Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends
8. Eric Idle - One Foot in the Grave
9. Sair Fyeld, Hinny (Geordie folk song, sung by Louis Killen = 'sorely failed, honey'.)
10. Will Fyffe - I'm 94 Today.
11. When You Are Old And Gray - Tom Lehrer
12. Alan Parsons Project - Old and Wise
13. Frank Sinatra - It Was a Very Good Year

New theme coming soon.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America 
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage


----------



## Taggart

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage 
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home 
9. Lerner and Loewe - Thank Heavens for Little Girls (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home
9. Lerner and Loewe - Thank Heavens for Little Girls (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
10. Janis Ian - At 17


----------



## pianozach

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home
9. Lerner and Loewe - Thank Heavens for Little Girls (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
10. Janis Ian - At 17
11. Paul Lynde - Kids (fr. Bye Bye Birdie)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home
9. Lerner and Loewe - Thank Heavens for Little Girls (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
10. Janis Ian - At 17
11. Paul Lynde - Kids (fr. Bye Bye Birdie)
12. The Who - My Generation


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #66: Compositions/Songs (any genre) referring to youth/the young

1. Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - Young Girl
2. Kim Wilde - Kids in America
3. Cliff Richard - The Young Ones
4. The Internationals - Young and in Love
5. Cyndi Lauper - Girls just want to have fun
6. Frank Zappa - Teenage Wind
7. The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
8. The Beatles - She's leaving Home
9. Lerner and Loewe - Thank Heavens for Little Girls (Maurice Chevalier in Gigi)
10. Janis Ian - At 17
11. Paul Lynde - Kids (fr. Bye Bye Birdie)
12. The Who - My Generation
13. Big Star - Thirteen


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby


----------



## Rogerx

#966 · 4 h ago

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz


----------



## Jay

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes 
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game 
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race) 
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture
9. James MacMillan - The Berserking


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture
9. James MacMillan - The Berserking 
10. Debussy - Jeux


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture
9. James MacMillan - The Berserking 
10. Debussy - Jeux 
11. William Schuman - The Mighty Casey: A Baseball Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture
9. James MacMillan - The Berserking
10. Debussy - Jeux
11. William Schuman - The Mighty Casey: A Baseball Opera 
12. Mauricio Kagel- Match


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #67 - Classical Music works with either a sport in the title or the focus of the overall theme…

1. Arthur Honegger - Rugby
2. Waldteufel: The Skaters’ Waltz
3. Satie - Sports and Pastimes
4. Ives - Yale-Princeton Football Game
5. Philip Glass- The Olympian
6. The Kingston Trio - Run, Molly, Run (horse race)
7. Leonard Bernstein- Olympic Hymn
8. Rossini and Spike Jones - William Tell Overture
9. James MacMillan - The Berserking
10. Debussy - Jeux
11. William Schuman - The Mighty Casey: A Baseball Opera
12. Mauricio Kagel- Match
13. John Zorn - Archery


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme 68# - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 68# - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 68# - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
9. Nostradamus - Judas Priest


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
9. Nostradamus - Judas Priest 
10. Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
9. Nostradamus - Judas Priest
10. Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak
11. Twin Infinitives - Royal Trux


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
9. Nostradamus - Judas Priest
10. Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak
11. Twin Infinitives - Royal Trux
12. Only the Lonely - Frank Sinatra


----------



## pianozach

Theme #68 - Tone Poems, Concept Albums & Rock Operas (one work per composer/group)

1. The Pretty Things - S.F. Sorrow
2. Thing Fish - Frank Zappa
3. Tommy - The Who
4. Fear for a Blank Planet - Porcupine Tree
5. Red Headed Stranger - Willie Nelson
6. Good Old Boys - Randy Newman
7. Zeit - Tangerine Dream
8. Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
9. Nostradamus - Judas Priest
10. Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak
11. Twin Infinitives - Royal Trux
12. Only the Lonely - Frank Sinatra
13. Tales From Topographic Oceans - Yes


----------



## pianozach

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful 
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin
9. Brunhild’s Immolation - Richard Wagner


----------



## Jay

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin
9. Brunhild’s Immolation - Richard Wagner
10. Canned Heat Blues - Tommy Johnson


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin
9. Brunhild’s Immolation - Richard Wagner
10. Canned Heat Blues - Tommy Johnson
11. Indian summer - TNT


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin
9. Brunhild’s Immolation - Richard Wagner
10. Canned Heat Blues - Tommy Johnson
11. Indian summer - TNT 
12. Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #68 Feel the Heat: Albums and songs that refer to the concept of heat. Title and artist/composer

1. Blue Inferno - Keith Emerson Band Feat. Marc Bonilla
2. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone
3. Long Hot Summer - Galaxy Lin
4. Firepower - Judas Priest
5. Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful
6. Heat Of The Night -Bryan Adams
7. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & the Vandellas
8. Heat Wave - Irving Berlin
9. Brunhild’s Immolation - Richard Wagner
10. Canned Heat Blues - Tommy Johnson
11. Indian summer - TNT
12. Hot Hot Hot - Buster Poindexter
13. A Fireside Chat With Lucifer - Sun Ra


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg 
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo
9. Cavalleria rusticana - Mascagni


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo
9. Cavalleria rusticana - Mascagni
10. Die Walküre - Richard Wagner (adultery & incest)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo
9. Cavalleria rusticana - Mascagni
10. Die Walküre - Richard Wagner (adultery & incest) 
11. Bellini - Norma


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Richard Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo
9. Cavalleria rusticana - Mascagni
10. Die Walküre - Richard Wagner (adultery & incest)
11. Bellini - Norma
12. Pelléas et Mélisande - Claude Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #69 Classical music works which involve the theme of infidelity…

1. Lulu - Alban Berg
2. Otello - Verdi
3. Der Rosenkavalier - Richard Strauss
4. Lyric Suite - Berg
5. Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
6. Die Schöne Müllerin - Schubert
7. Wesendonck Lieder - Richard Wagner
8. Pagliacci - Leoncavallo
9. Cavalleria rusticana - Mascagni
10. Die Walküre - Richard Wagner (adultery & incest)
11. Bellini - Norma
12. Pelléas et Mélisande - Claude Debussy
13. Carmen - Bizet.


----------



## Rogerx

I am sorry but I cant' find another subject, so be my guest.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho


----------



## pianozach

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson 
5. Purcell


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert 
7. Pachelbel


----------



## Taggart

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert 
7. Pachelbel 
8. Stravinsky


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert
7. Pachelbel
8. Stravinsky
9. Szymanovski

(switched to Courier font for easy check...  )


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert
7. Pachelbel
8. Stravinsky
9. Szymanovski
10. Shostakovich


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert
7. Pachelbel
8. Stravinsky
9. Szymanovski
10. Shostakovich
11. Schumann-Wieck


----------



## Jay

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert
7. Pachelbel
8. Stravinsky
9. Szymanovski
10. Shostakovich
11. Schumann-Wieck
12. Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #70: increase (family) name by one letter at a time (any 3 letter name, then any 4 letter name etc):

1. Aho
2. Bach
3. Bizet
4. Dawson
5. Purcell
6. Schubert
7. Pachelbel
8. Stravinsky
9. Szymanovski
10. Shostakovich
11. Schumann-Wieck
12. Rimsky-Korsakov
13. von Herzogenberg

This was a theme I picked. Someone else choose the next one please.


----------



## pianozach

THEME: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano


----------



## Rogerx

#1,032 · a moment ago

THEME: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2.Celesta


----------



## Art Rock

#1,032 · a moment ago

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone


----------



## SanAntone

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani


----------



## Art Rock

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle


----------



## jegreenwood

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone


----------



## Art Rock

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block


----------



## pianozach

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block
9. Vibraslap


----------



## Art Rock

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block
9. Vibraslap
10. Castanets


----------



## Ludwig Schon

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block
9. Vibraslap
10. Castanets
11. Tabla


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block
9. Vibraslap
10. Castanets
11. Tabla
12. Congas


----------



## SanAntone

THEME #71: A member of the percussion family

1. Piano
2. Celesta
3. Xylophone
4. Timpani
5. Marimba
6. Triangle
7. Vibraphone
8. Hammer and wooden block
9. Vibraslap
10. Castanets
11. Tabla
12. Congas
13. Trap Drum Set


----------



## SanAntone

I pass - someone else choose the next theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on... 

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2 
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca 
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca 
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 
9. 1800: Boieldieu – Harp concerto in C Major


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 
9. 1800: Boieldieu – Harp concerto in C Major
10. 1775: Mozart - Il re pastore


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
9. 1800: Boieldieu – Harp concerto in C Major
10. 1775: Mozart - Il re pastore
11. 1750: CPE Bach - Cello Concerto in A minor, H.432


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
9. 1800: Boieldieu – Harp concerto in C Major
10. 1775: Mozart - Il re pastore
11. 1750: CPE Bach - Cello Concerto in A minor, H.432
12. 1725: Handel - Rodelinda


----------



## Taggart

Theme #72 - Counting back in twenty-fives. I'm starting with a piece of music (any genre) written in 2000, and the next person should post a piece of music written in 1975 - then 1950 - then 1925 and so on...

1. 2000: Kaija Saariaho - L'amour de loin (opera)
2. 1975: Shostakovich - Sonata for Viola and Piano, Op. 147
3. 1950: Bliss - String Quartet no. 2
4. 1925: Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi
5. 1900: Puccini - Tosca
6. 1875: Brahms - Piano Quartet no. 3
7. 1850: Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor
8. 1825: Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15
9. 1800: Boieldieu – Harp concerto in C Major
10. 1775: Mozart - Il re pastore
11. 1750: CPE Bach - Cello Concerto in A minor, H.432
12. 1725: Handel - Rodelinda
13. 1700: John Blow - Amphion Anglicus


----------



## Taggart

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini 
2. Jascha Heifetz


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim


----------



## SanAntone

heme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer


----------



## Rogerx

#1,062 · 36 m ago

heme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

heme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud


----------



## pianozach

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn 
8. Chalie Siem


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn 
8. Chalie Siem
9. Viktoria Mullova


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn
8. Charlie Siem
9. Viktoria Mullova
10. Elizabeth Wallfisch


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn
8. Charlie Siem
9. Viktoria Mullova
10. Elizabeth Wallfisch
11. Renaud Capuçon


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn
8. Charlie Siem
9. Viktoria Mullova
10. Elizabeth Wallfisch
11. Renaud Capuçon
12. Nicola Benedetti


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #73 - Violin Virtuosi

1. Paganini
2. Jascha Heifetz
3. Joseph Joachim
4. Gidon Kremer
5. Pinchas Zukerman
6. Henning Kraggerud
7. Hillary Hahn
8. Charlie Siem
9. Viktoria Mullova
10. Elizabeth Wallfisch
11. Renaud Capuçon
12. Nicola Benedetti
13. Isabelle Faust


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin 
5. Max Reger


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade


----------



## Jay

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade
9. Pycard


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade
9. Pycard 
10. Ernst Krenek


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade
9. Pycard
10. Ernst Krenek
11. Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade
9. Pycard
10. Ernst Krenek
11. Leonard Bernstein 
12. George Dyson


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #74: A favorite composer of yours who is not usually listed among the great composers.

1. Othmar Schoeck
2. Arnold Bax
3. Edison Denisov
4. Louis Couperin
5. Max Reger
6. Barbara Strozzi
7. Poul Ruders
8. Niels Gade
9. Pycard
10. Ernst Krenek
11. Leonard Bernstein
12. George Dyson
13. Karl Amadeus Hartmann


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich 
2. Carl Orff


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams
4. Pietro Mascagni


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams
4. Pietro Mascagni 
5. Louis Moreau Gottschalk


----------



## SanAntone

I might have joined this game if the theme were one or two hits and the rest not as popular. I don't know of any famous composer whose catalog has mostly awful works.


----------



## pianozach

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams
4. Pietro Mascagni
5. Louis Moreau Gottschalk
6. Lou Reed


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams
4. Pietro Mascagni
5. Louis Moreau Gottschalk
6. Lou Reed
7. Ruggiero Leoncavallo


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #75: A Curate’s Egg in its original sense… Composers who have produced one or two good/great works, but overall their oeuvre is absolutely awful.

1. Steve Reich
2. Carl Orff
3. John Adams
4. Pietro Mascagni
5. Louis Moreau Gottschalk
6. Lou Reed
7. Ruggiero Leoncavallo 
8. Jacques Offenbach


----------



## Jay

SanAntone said:


> I don't know of any famous composer whose catalog has mostly awful works.


...including Steve Reich.


----------



## SanAntone

Jay said:


> ...including Steve Reich.


Yes. His catalog does not contain "awful" works IMO. They are mostly not to my taste, but they are well-written in his chosen style.


----------



## Ingélou

I think part of the problem might be the 'absolutely awful' requirement. What about asking for composers who wrote one or two good works, but the rest of their work was below that standard - in the poster's opinion?

It's all very subjective, of course - and in my case, I can't answer because I haven't tried any composer's complete repertoire, and certainly haven't been motivated to persevere if after hearing a good work, the next couple of things I try seem relatively poor. 

Life is too short...


----------



## Art Rock

The "absolutely awful" hyperbole indeed would probably stop people (including myself) participating in this particular theme.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Let’s start all over again on a more optimistic note…

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Johannes Brahms
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud


----------



## Highwayman

Isn`t no. 4 also by Schumann?


----------



## Art Rock

Highwayman said:


> Isn`t no. 4 also by Schumann?


It's certainly in Schumann's Dichterliebe. Maybe Brahms also set it to music, don;t know.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Johannes Brahms
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Johannes Brahms
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Art Rock said:


> It's certainly in Schumann's Dichterliebe. Maybe Brahms also set it to music, don;t know.


It is indeed Schumann, from Dichterliebe in his year of love, 1840… I’ll put it down to a Freudian slip on my part, rather than early onset Alzheimer’s…


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann 
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert 
10. Wenn du zu den Blumen gehst - Hugo Wolf


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert
10. Wenn du zu den Blumen gehst - Hugo Wolf
11. Heidenröslein - Franz Schubert


----------



## Bulldog

Art Rock - check out nos. 1 and 11.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks. Correction:

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert
10. Wenn du zu den Blumen gehst - Hugo Wolf
11. "La fleur que tu m'avais jetée" from Carmen - Georges Bizet


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert
10. Wenn du zu den Blumen gehst - Hugo Wolf
11. "La fleur que tu m'avais jetée" from Carmen - Georges Bizet
12. Le mariage des roses - César Franck


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #75: For Novalis the ‘Blue Flower’ was a symbol of inspiration for the Romanticism movement. Therefore, name a classical music work from the Romantic era, which has either blue or a flower in the title…

1. “Heidenröslein” - Franz Schubert
2. Horloge de Flore - Jean Francaix
3. Blumenstuck - Robert Schumann
4. Die Rose, die Lilie, die Taube, die Sonne - Robert Schumann
5. Catalogue de Fleurs - Darius Milhaud
6. Waltz of the Flowers - Tchaikovsky
7. An der schönen, blauen Donau - Johann Strauss II
8. An ein Veilchen - Johannes Brahms
9. Des Müllers Blumen - Franz Schubert
10. Wenn du zu den Blumen gehst - Hugo Wolf
11. "La fleur que tu m'avais jetée" from Carmen - Georges Bizet
12. Le mariage des roses - César Franck
13. Proses lyriques "De fleurs: Dans l'ennui si désolément vert" - Debussy


----------



## Ingélou

Hope it's okay to choose another theme after waiting 17 hrs. 🦆

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Please include their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22) 
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Please include their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22) 
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30) 
6. Charlie Parker (34)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)
9. Randy Rhoads (25)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)
9. Randy Rhoads (25)
10.Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (19)


----------



## Jay

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)
9. Randy Rhoads (25)
10.Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (19)
11. Julian Scriabin (11)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)
9. Randy Rhoads (25)
10. Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (19)
11. Julian Scriabin (11) 
12. Otis Redding (26)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #76 - Way Too Young To Go: Singers & Musicians (any genre) who died before the age of 35. Enclose their age at death.

1. Buddy Holly (aged 22)
2. Amy Winehouse ( 28)
3. Ritchie Valens (17)
4. Jim Croce (30)
5. William Hurlstone (30)
6. Charlie Parker (34)
7. Eva Cassidy (33)
8. Franz Schubert (31)
9. Randy Rhoads (25)
10. Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (19)
11. Julian Scriabin (11) 
12. Otis Redding (26)
13. Pop Smoke (20)

Someone else will start the next theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey


----------



## Ludwig Schon

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits
9. A Foggy Day (in London Town) - Fred Astaire


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits
9. A Foggy Day (in London Town) - Fred Astaire
10. To Hell with Poverty - Gang of Four


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits
9. A Foggy Day (in London Town) - Fred Astaire
10. To Hell with Poverty - Gang of Four 
11. Jerusalem - The Sixteen


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits
9. A Foggy Day (in London Town) - Fred Astaire
10. To Hell with Poverty - Gang of Four
11. Jerusalem - The Sixteen
12. Beachy Head - Throbbing Gristle


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77 - Create a soundtrack for... England.

1. (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn
2. The Stately Homes of England - Noel Coward
3. One of those days in England - Roy Harper
4. The North Will Rise Again - The Fall
5. Chelsea Monday - Marillion
6. Let England Shake - PJ Harvey
7. The Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks
8. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits
9. A Foggy Day (in London Town) - Fred Astaire
10. To Hell with Poverty - Gang of Four
11. Jerusalem - The Sixteen
12. Beachy Head - Throbbing Gristle
13. Always Look On The Bright Side of Life - Eric Idle


----------



## Shaughnessy

It's been 3 hours since I offered the next selection to anyone who wished to play one and thus in the absence of any takers and in the spirit of continuing the game-play...


Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to the Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)


----------



## Rogerx

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )


----------



## SanAntone

elect a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)


----------



## Rogerx

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock (Jailhouse Rock - 1957)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock (Jailhouse Rock - 1957)
7. Who Need Money (Clambake-1967)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock (Jailhouse Rock - 1957)
7. Who Need Money (Clambake-1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock (Jailhouse Rock - 1957)
7. Who Need Money (Clambake-1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960) 
9. Kissin' Cousins (Kissin' Cousins - 1964)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - ( Viva Las Vegas1964 )
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender ( 1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock (Jailhouse Rock - 1957)
7. Who Need Money (Clambake-1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960)
9. Kissin' Cousins (Kissin' Cousins - 1964)
10. A Little Less Conversation - Live a Little, Love a Little (1968)


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - Viva Las Vegas (1964)
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender (1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock Jailhouse Rock (1957)
7. Who Need Money Clambake (1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960)
9. Kissin' Cousins Kissin' Cousins (1964)
10. A Little Less Conversation - Live a Little, Love a Little (1968)
11. Old MacDonald - Double Trouble (1967)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - Viva Las Vegas (1964)
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender (1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock Jailhouse Rock (1957)
7. Who Needs Money - Clambake (1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960)
9. Kissin' Cousins Kissin' Cousins (1964)
10. A Little Less Conversation - Live a Little, Love a Little (1968)
11. Old MacDonald - Double Trouble (1967) 
12. Girl Happy (Girl Happy -1965)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 78 - Elvis Goes to Hollywood

Select a song which appeared on the soundtrack of any film starring Elvis Presley - No Repeats

1. Can't Help Falling In Love - Blue Hawaii (1961)
2. Earth Boy - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)
3 .Viva Las Vegas - Viva Las Vegas (1964)
4. As Long As I Have You - King Creole (1958)
5. Poor Boy- Love Me Tender (1956)
6. Jailhouse Rock Jailhouse Rock (1957)
7. Who Need Money Clambake (1967)
8. Blue Suede Shoes - G.I. Blues (1960)
9. Kissin' Cousins Kissin' Cousins (1964)
10. A Little Less Conversation - Live a Little, Love a Little (1968)
11. Old MacDonald - Double Trouble (1967)
12. Girl Happy (Girl Happy -1965)
13. Return to Sender - Girls! Girls! Girls! (1962)

Someone else pick the next theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If


----------



## Taggart

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If 
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine 
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis 
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson 
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby
9. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby
9. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites 
10. Pete Seeger - Guantanamera


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby
9. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
10. Pete Seeger - Guantanamera
11. Long Time Man - Tim Rose


----------



## Taggart

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby
9. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
10. Pete Seeger - Guantanamera
11. Long Time Man - Tim Rose 
12. Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79 - Talking in a song, but it's not rap: songs that are basically talking to a background tune, or songs which include a talking interlude. Name song and artist.

1. Tex Ritter - Deck of Cards
2. Telly Savalas - If
3. Tom T. Hall - Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine
4. The Kinks - You Make It All Worthwhile
5. Donovan - Atlantis
6. William Shatner - Rocket Man
7. Rock Island (Opening song from _The Music Man_) - Meredith Willson
8. The Boys of the Lough - The Darling Baby
9. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
10. Pete Seeger - Guantanamera
11. Long Time Man - Tim Rose
12. Jimmy Dean - Big Bad John 
13. Valley Girl - Moon Zappa


Next theme free to a good home - If no one wishes to take it, I have another that I can put into play...


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel 
2. We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen 
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord) 
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers 
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore


----------



## Rogerx

#1,175 · a moment ago

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore
9.Roma, Roma, Roma -AS Roma Anthem


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore
9.Roma, Roma, Roma -AS Roma Anthem
10. Grace - The Dubliners (Celtic)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore
9.Roma, Roma, Roma -AS Roma Anthem
10. Grace - The Dubliners (Celtic) 
11. John Kellette - I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles (West Ham)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel (Liverpool)
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day (Ireland)
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers (Hibernian FC)
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore
9.Roma, Roma, Roma -AS Roma Anthem
10. Grace - The Dubliners (Celtic)
11. John Kellette - I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles (West Ham)
12. Let ‘em come - Roy Green (Millwall)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Football Anthems - given the night that’s in it, songs that have ended up on the terraces…

1. You’ll Never Walk Alone - Rodgers & Hammerstein’s Carousel (Liverpool)
2. We Are the Champions - Queen
3. Hand in hand, kameraden- Jacky Van Dam ( From the Dutch club Feyenoord)
4. O Flower of Scotland - Roy Williamson
5. Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day (Ireland)
6. Cwm Rhondda / Bread of Heaven - John Hughes (on terraces, with adapted lyrics)
7. Sunshine on Leith - The Proclaimers (Hibernian FC)
8. Joxer Goes to Stuttgart - Christy Moore
9. Roma, Roma, Roma -AS Roma Anthem
10. Grace - The Dubliners (Celtic)
11. John Kellette - I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles (West Ham)
12. Let ‘em come - Roy Green (Millwall)
13. Marching on Together - Leeds United


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina 
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton -


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina 
2. Arkansas - Chris Stapleton 
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina 
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton 
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band 
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina 
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton 
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band 
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons 
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West
9. Going Back to Indiana - Jackson Five


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West
9. Going Back to Indiana - Jackson Five 
10. Missouri Moon - Rhonda Vincent


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West
9. Going Back to Indiana - Jackson Five
10. Missouri Moon - Rhonda Vincent
11. (Four Dead in) Ohio - Neil Young


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West
9. Going Back to Indiana - Jackson Five
10. Missouri Moon - Rhonda Vincent
11. (Four Dead in) Ohio - Neil Young
12. Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme # 81 - Song title must contain the name of at least one of the 50 American states - A state can be repeated up to two times - Strictly prohibited - the use of "California Girls" by the Beach Boys

1. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
2.Arkansas - Chris Stapleton
3. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band
4. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Mississippi Queen - Mountain
6. All My Exes Live in Texas - George Strait
7. Arizona - The Buffoons
8. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelley West
9. Going Back to Indiana - Jackson Five
10. Missouri Moon - Rhonda Vincent
11. (Four Dead in) Ohio - Neil Young
12. Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen
13. Moonlight on Vermont - Captian Beefheart and his Magic Band


----------



## Ludwig Schon

I’ll pass to whomever wants to initiate the next 13


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965 
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973) 
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981 
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985 
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985 
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979
10. A-ha - The Living Daylights - 1987


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985 
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979
10. Billie Eilish - No Time To Die (2021)


----------



## jegreenwood

(Beat me by a second)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Correcting the crash between posts 1204 and 1205 -

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979
10. A-ha - The Living Daylights - 1987 
11. Billie Eilish - No Time To Die (2021) - via PianoZach


----------



## Rogerx

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979
10. A-ha - The Living Daylights - 1987
11. Billie Eilish - No Time To Die (2021) - via PianoZach
12. Adele- Skyfall-2012


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 82 - Shaken not stirred... The theme songs of the James Bond series of films - Vocal tracks only 

List performer, song title, and film (only if different from the song title) - Year is optional...

1. Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me - 1977
2. Tom Jones - Thunderball - 1965
3. Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger - 1964
4. Paul McCartney - Live and Let Die (1973)
5. Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only - 1981
6. Nancy Sinatra - You Only Live Twice - 1967
7. Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever (1971)
8. Duran Duran - A View to a Kill - 1985
9, Shirley Bassey - Moonraker - 1979
10. A-ha - The Living Daylights - 1987
11. Billie Eilish - No Time To Die (2021) - via PianoZach
12. Adele- Skyfall-2012
13. Rita Coolidge - All time High - Octopussy 1983

ending with one of my favourites of the lot.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA


----------



## pianozach

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe #4
4 "I Am Australian" by Seekers


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe #4
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse


----------



## Taggart

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse 
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty 
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly 
9. Waltzing Matilda - Slim Dusty


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly
9. Waltzing Matilda - Slim Dusty
10. Concerto For Didgeridoo and Orchestra by Sean O'Boyle


----------



## Taggart

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly
9. Waltzing Matilda - Slim Dusty
10. Concerto For Didgeridoo and Orchestra by Sean O'Boyle 
11. The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by Eric Bogle


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly
9. Waltzing Matilda - Slim Dusty
10. Concerto For Didgeridoo and Orchestra by Sean O'Boyle
11. The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by Eric Bogle
12. Street Hassle - Lou Reed


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - No Worries Mate!
Anything to do with Australia (all genres)

1. Bang-a-boomerang by ABBA
2. Land Down Under by Men At Work
3. Irkanda IV by Peter Sculthorpe
4. "I Am Australian" by Seekers
5. Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil
6. Great Southern Land by Icehouse
7. A Pub With No Beer by Slim Dusty
8. Christmas in Australia by Roaring Jelly
9. Waltzing Matilda - Slim Dusty
10. Concerto For Didgeridoo and Orchestra by Sean O'Boyle
11. The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by Eric Bogle
12. Street Hassle - Lou Reed 
13. Somewhere in Sydney - Greg Macainsh


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson


----------



## Taggart

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson 
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade 
9. Julie Rogers - The Wedding


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade
9. Julie Rogers - The Wedding 
10. It Should Have Been Me - Yvonne Fair


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade
9. Julie Rogers - The Wedding
10. It Should Have Been Me - Yvonne Fair 
11. Shotgun Wedding - Jamie Lynn Spears


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade
9. Julie Rogers - The Wedding
10. It Should Have Been Me - Yvonne Fair
11. Shotgun Wedding - Jamie Lynn Spears 
12. Mendelssohn - Wedding March from A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84 - Songs or music (any genre) on the theme of marriage or weddings.

1. Wedding Dress - Matt Nathanson
2. Chapel of Love - the Dixie Cups
3. Wedding Hotel - Roland S. Howard & Nikki Sudden
4. I Knew the Bride (When She Use to Rock and Roll) - Dave Edmunds/Nick Lowe
5. Wedding Day - Tori Amos
6. We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
7. Getting Married Today (Sondheim - _Company_)
8. "The Bridal Waltz" (_Brudevalsen)_ - Niels Gade
9. Julie Rogers - The Wedding
10. It Should Have Been Me - Yvonne Fair
11. Shotgun Wedding - Jamie Lynn Spears
12. Mendelssohn - Wedding March from A Midsummer Night's Dream 
13. Get Me to the Church on Time - My Fair Lady - Lerner and Loewe


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque 
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque 
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern 
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical 
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque


----------



## Taggart

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical 
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque 
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric 
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic 
9. Gabrieli - Renaissance/ Baroque


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic
9. Gabrieli - Renaissance/ Baroque
10. Stravinsky - Neo-Classical/Modern (serialist)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic
9. Gabrieli - Renaissance/ Baroque
10. Stravinsky - Neo-Classical/Modern (serialist) 
11.Carl Maria Friedrich Ernst von Weber - Classical/Romantic


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic
9. Gabrieli - Renaissance/ Baroque
10. Stravinsky - Neo-Classical/Modern (serialist)
11.Carl Maria Friedrich Ernst von Weber - Classical/Romantic
12. Johann Stamitz - Baroque/Classical


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #85 - Transitional composers who were simultaneously amongst the last of the previous and the first of the next era.

List the composer and the two eras...

1. Monteverdi - Renaissance/Baroque
2. Debussy - Romantic/ Modern
3. Beethoven - Classical/Romantic
4. Schoenberg - Romantic/ Modern
5. C.P.E. Bach - Baroque/Classical
6. Sweelinck - Renaissance/ Baroque
7. Cage - Serialism / Aleatoric
8, Franz Schubert - Classical/Romantic
9. Gabrieli - Renaissance/ Baroque
10. Stravinsky - Neo-Classical/Modern (serialist)
11.Carl Maria Friedrich Ernst von Weber - Classical/Romantic
12. Johann Stamitz - Baroque/Classical
13. John Dunstaple - Medieval/Renaissance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd 
3.Josquin Desprez


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3.Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore 
6. John Dowland


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina 
8. John Bennet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina
8. John Bennet 
9. Thomas Vautor


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina
8. John Bennet
9. Thomas Vautor 
10. Robert Jones


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina
8. John Bennet
9. Thomas Vautor
10. Robert Jones
11. Costanzo Festa


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina
8. John Bennet
9. Thomas Vautor
10. Robert Jones
11. Costanzo Festa 
12. Claudio Monteverdi


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #86 - Great madrigal composers of the renaissance!

1. Luca Marenzio
2. William Byrd
3. Josquin Desprez
4. Orlando Gibbons
5. Cipriano de Rore
6. John Dowland
7. GP da Palestrina
8. John Bennet
9. Thomas Vautor
10. Robert Jones
11. Costanzo Festa
12. Claudio Monteverdi
13. John Bull


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to WAR…

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war. 

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten

I thought the theme#86 got surprising results...Where are all the Italians?


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war. 

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb

Hegge - personally, I hate almost all Italian music; especially when it’s some camp, il castrato, countertenor singing madrigals about not having a ballsac… 🥴🤢🤮


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91 
6. Biber - Battalia à 10


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10 
7. The Battell - William Byrd


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell 
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell 
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"
9. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"
9. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time 
10. Stefan Wolpe - Battle Piece


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"
9. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
10. Stefan Wolpe - Battle Piece
11. Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Sonatas 6-8


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - _Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria_, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"
9. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time 
10. Stefan Wolpe - Battle Piece 
11. Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Sonatas 6-8
12. Hunnenschlacht - Franz Liszt


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #87 - “Marvellous Marvin Hagler” - Classical Music on or relating to war.

1. The Gardener of Aleppo - John Pickard
2. War Requiem - Benjamin Britten
3. A Stopwatch and an Ordnance Map - Samuel Barber
4. Black Angels - George Crumb
5. Beethoven - Wellingtons Sieg oder die Schlacht bei Vittoria, Op. 91
6. Biber - Battalia à 10
7. William Byrd - The Battell
8. Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 in C major - "Leningrad"
9. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
10. Stefan Wolpe - Battle Piece
11. Sergei Prokofiev - Piano Sonatas 6-8
12. Hunnenschlacht - Franz Liszt
13. Joseph Haydn - Mass in Time of War


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13


----------



## SanAntone

I have edited the theme so that works of any genre are accepted.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace 
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden 
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax 
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) 
9. Brinsley Schwarz / Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)
9. Brinsley Schwarz / Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding 
10.Queen of Peace - Florence and the Machine


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)
9. Brinsley Schwarz / Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding
10 Queen of Peace - Florence and the Machine
11. Bill Evans - Peace Piece


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)
9. Brinsley Schwarz / Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding
10. Bill Evans - Peace Piece
11. Andrew Roussak - Bringing Peace And Progress


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #88: Musical works of any genre having to do with peace.

1. Weinberg - The Banners of Peace
2. Schoenberg - Peace On Earth (Friede auf Erden) Op. 13
3. Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
4. Holst - The Planets: Venus, The Bringer of Peace
5. Nicole - Ein Bischen Frieden
6. Peace in Our Time - Elvis Costello.
7. Finzi - In Terra Pax
8. George Harrison - Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)
9. Brinsley Schwarz / Elvis Costello - (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding
10 Queen of Peace - Florence and the Machine
11. Bill Evans - Peace Piece 
12. Andrew Roussak - Bringing Peace And Progress 
13. Ralph Vaughn Williams - _Dona nobis pacem_


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - Tiny Bradshaw


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - Tiny Bradshaw
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - Tiny Bradshaw
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon) 
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - Tiny Bradshaw
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon) 
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley) 
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry) 
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)
9. Manfred Mann - Got My Mojo Working (Muddy Waters)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)
9. Manfred Mann - Got My Mojo Working (Muddy Waters)
10. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers - Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)
9. Manfred Mann - Got My Mojo Working (Muddy Waters)
10. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers - Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker) 
11. The Animals - Boom Boom - (John Lee Hooker)


----------



## pianozach

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)
9. Manfred Mann - Got My Mojo Working (Muddy Waters)
10. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers - Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)
11. The Animals - Boom Boom - (John Lee Hooker)
12. Cream - I'm Sittin' On Top of the World (Mississippi Sheiks)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #89 - Vintage '60s British beat groups that released a cover recording of an American blues / R & B song.

Name the British beat group, the cover song, and the American artist

1. The Yardbirds - Train Kept A-Rollin' - (Tiny Bradshaw)
2. Pretty Things - Pretty Thing (Willie Dixon/Bo Diddley)
3. The Beatles - You've Really Got A Hold On Me (The Miracles)
4. Rolling Stones - Little Red Rooster (Howling Wolf)
5. Gerry and the Pacemakers - A Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Arthur Alexander)
6. The Zombies - Roadrunner (Bo Diddley)
7. Freddie & The Dreamers - Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8. Herman's Hermits - Silhouettes - (The Rays)
9. Manfred Mann - Got My Mojo Working (Muddy Waters)
10. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers - Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)
11. The Animals - Boom Boom - (John Lee Hooker)
12. Cream - I'm Sittin' On Top of the World (Mississippi Sheiks)
13. When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin (Memphis Minnie)

Anyone can choose the next theme.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, San Antone. 🌟 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins 
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell


----------



## Taggart

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins 
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell 
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves 
8. Mary Wells - My Guy


----------



## Taggart

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves 
8. Mary Wells - My Guy 
9. Sound of Music (various) - How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves
8. Mary Wells - My Guy
9. Sound of Music (various) - How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?
10. Ghost - Mary on a Cross


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves
8. Mary Wells - My Guy
9. Sound of Music (various) - How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?
10. Ghost - Mary on a Cross
11. Sutherland Brothers - Arms of Mary


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves
8. Mary Wells - My Guy
9. Sound of Music (various) - How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?
10. Mary on a Cross - Ghost
11. Sutherland Brothers - Arms of Mary
12. Lament of Mary Queen of Scots - (R. Burns) - Jean Redpath


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #90 - Hail Mary - Your entry must include the name Mary (or Marie or Maria), whether in the title or in the name of the singer or song-writer. Songs can be of any genre.

1. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix
2. Murder of Maria Martin - Shirley Collins
3. Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, 1695 - Purcell
4. Those Were The Days - Mary Hopkin
5. Tomas Luis de Victoria - Ave Maria
6. Blondie - Maria
7. Take a Letter Maria - R. B. Greaves
8. Mary Wells - My Guy
9. Sound of Music (various) - How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?
10. Mary on a Cross - Ghost
11. Sutherland Brothers - Arms of Mary
12. Lament of Mary Queen of Scots - (R. Burns) - Jean Redpath
13. Proud Mary - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean 
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean 
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John 
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Nice - Bridget St John


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Nice - Bridget St John
6. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John 
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie 
9. St. John Passion, BWV245 - Bach, JS


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie
9. St. John Passion, BWV245 - Bach, JS
10. John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan


----------



## Taggart

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie
9. St. John Passion, BWV245 - Bach, JS
10. John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan
11. John Barleycorn - Steeleye Span


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie
9. St. John Passion, BWV245 - Bach, JS
10. John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan
11. John Barleycorn - Steeleye Span
12. John Anderson, my Jo, John - (song by Robert Burns)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #91 - Songs with "John" in the title or artist.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Nocturnal after John Dowland, Op. 70 - Britten
3. Your Song - Elton John
4. Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
5. Dr. John - Right Place, Wrong Time
6. Nice - Bridget St John
7. John Johnson - Johnson's Jewel
8. John I'm only dancing - David Bowie
9. St. John Passion, BWV245 - Bach, JS
10. John Wesley Harding - Bob Dylan
11. John Barleycorn - Steeleye Span
12. John Anderson, my Jo, John - (song by Robert Burns) 
13. This is the Record of John - Gibbons, O


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional 

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967 
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)


----------



## Jay

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)


----------



## pianozach

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life 
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life 
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972) 
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965) 
9. The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965) 
9. The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975) 
10.The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell - The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell (1964)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965)
9. The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975)
10.The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell - The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell (1964)
11. Pentangle - Solomon's Seal (1972)


----------



## Shaughnessy

# 3 is disqualified - Paul Brady is Irish


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
4. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
5. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
6. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
7. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965)
8 The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975)
9.The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell - The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell (1964)
10. Pentangle - Solomon's Seal (1972) 
11. Five Hand Reel - _Five Hand Reel_ - 1976


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> # 3 is disqualified - Paul Brady is Irish


Sorry, but this is incorrect. Paul Brady was born in Belfast and grew up in Strabane in County Tyrone in Northern Ireland which is part of the UK. He went to school in Derry which is also in Northern Ireland and which features on the name of the LP cited by San Antone. Brady is part of the Catholic minority in Northern Ireland and might not want to describe himself as British but it's not true politically to say that he was 'Irish' at the time he made the LP, even if he has adopted citizenship in Eire/ The Republic of Ireland since, which I can't find evidence of. In 2009 he was awarded an honorary degree from the University of Ulster.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Brady


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965)
9. The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975)
10.The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell - The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell (1964)
11. Pentangle - Solomon's Seal (1972)
12. Five Hand Reel - _Five Hand Reel_ - 1976


----------



## Taggart

Theme #92 - British Folk / Folk-Rock Artists

Select artist(s) and a representative album - Year of release is optional

1. Martin Carthy with Dave Swarbrick - Byker Hill - 1967
2. Richard and Linda Thompson - I Want to See the Bright Lights Tonight - 1974
3. Paul Brady - Streets of Derry (1976)
4. Trees - The Garden of Jane Delawney (1970)
5. Donovan - Mellow Yellow (1967)
6. Fairport Convention - A Sailor’s Life
7. Steeleye Span - Below The Salt (1972)
8. The Young Tradition - The Young Tradition (1965)
9. The Watersons - For Pence & Spicy Ale (1975)
10.The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell - The Corrie Folk Trio and Paddie Bell (1964)
11. Pentangle - Solomon's Seal (1972)
12. Five Hand Reel - _Five Hand Reel_ - 1976 
13. Robin Hall And Jimmie MacGregor - Scottish Choice (1961)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961 
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> This is incorrect. Paul Brady was born in Belfast and grew up in Strabane in County Tyrone in Northern Ireland which is part of the UK. He went to school in Derry which is also in Northern Ireland and which features on the name of the LP cited by San Antone. Brady is part of the Catholic minority there and might not want to describe himself as British but it's not true politically to say that he was 'Irish' at the time he made the LP, even if he has adopted Irish citizenship since, which I can't find evidence of. In 2009 he was awarded an honorary degree from the University of Ulster.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Brady#Awards


I would respectfully disagree - "In Northern Ireland, national identity is complex and diverse. The question of national identity was asked in the 2011 census with the three most common identities given being British, Northern Irish and Irish. Most people of Protestant background consider themselves British, while a majority of people of Catholic background are native Irish."



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_of_Northern_Ireland#:~:text=The%20question%20of%20national%20identity,Catholic%20background%20are%20native%20Irish


.
Having been born in Ireland, lived there until emigrating with my family the year I turned 14, and with extensive personal, social, and economic ties both south and north, I have personally never encountered an Irish Catholic from Norn Iron who would willingly and gracefully accept being categorized as "British" but, rather than be the source of discord and dissension, I will respectfully accede to your decision.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959) 
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> I would respectfully disagree - "In Northern Ireland, national identity is complex and diverse. The question of national identity was asked in the 2011 census with the three most common identities given being British, Northern Irish and Irish. Most people of Protestant background consider themselves British, while a majority of people of Catholic background are native Irish."
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/People_of_Northern_Ireland#:~:text=The%20question%20of%20national%20identity,Catholic%20background%20are%20native%20Irish
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Having been born in Ireland, lived there until emigrating with my family the year I turned 14, and with extensive personal, social, and economic ties both south and north, I have personally never encountered an Irish Catholic from Norn Iron who would willingly and gracefully accept being categorized as "British" but, rather than be the source of discord and dissension, I will respectfully accede to your decision.


Thank you. At this point I miss the old TC 'Tip Hat' with which to respond to your courteous reply.

I intervened simply because it seemed unjust to me to disqualify someone who is correct technically even if you disagree on the grounds of feeling and personal experience.

'Tip Hat'. 🌈


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (No 1, Feb 1968)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
5. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Corrected Board:

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> Thank you. At this point I miss the old TC 'Tip Hat' with which to respond to your courteous reply.
> 
> I intervened simply because it seemed unjust to me to disqualify someone who is correct technically even if you disagree on the grounds of feeling and personal experience.
> 
> 'Tip Hat'. 🌈


See posts # 21 - 23 - and 29 in this thread - 









What’s Your Heritage?


Both sides from the Gaeltacht - Paternal - Donegal (Gaoth Dobhair - Gweedore) - Gaeilge as a first language. Maternal - Galway (Connemara) - Gaeilge Chonnacht as a first language I was born in Dublin however we lived in Dalkey, a southern suburb. The family (parents and 4 sisters) emigrated...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961) 
9. Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - (UK #17 - US #24 - 1979)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961)
9. Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - (UK #17 - US #24 - 1979) 
10. Johnny Dankworth - African Waltz (UK #9 Feb 1961)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961)
9. Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - (UK #17 - US #24 - 1979)
10. Johnny Dankworth - African Waltz (UK #9 Feb 1961)
11. The Temperance Seven - Pasadena (UK #4 1961)


----------



## pianozach

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961)
9. Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - (UK #17 - US #24 - 1979)
10. Johnny Dankworth - African Waltz (UK #9 Feb 1961)
11. The Temperance Seven - Pasadena (UK #4 1961)
12. Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good (US #4 Billboard Top 100, 1978)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #93 - Jazz works which have made the charts - US \ UK \ Other - give the year and the chart if possible

1. Dave Brubeck Quartet – Take Five US \ UK 1961
2. Chris Barber's Jazz Band - Petite Fleur (UK no 6 in Feb 1959)
3. Mr. Acker Bilk - Stranger on the Shore - UK # 2 - 1961
4. Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World (UK No 1 Feb 1968)
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit - 1983
6. John Coltrane - My Favorite Things (1961)
7. Hugh Masekela - Grazing in the Grass (US # 1 - 1968)
8. Kenny Ball & His Jazzmen - Midnight in Moscow (UK No 2, November 1961)
9. Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance - (UK #17 - US #24 - 1979)
10. Johnny Dankworth - African Waltz (UK #9 Feb 1961)
11. The Temperance Seven - Pasadena (UK #4 1961)
12. Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good - (US # 4 - 1978)
13. Kenny G - Songbird - (US #4 - UK #22) - 1987 ... I know.... I know...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black


----------



## Floeddie

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black 
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder 
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits


----------



## Taggart

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder 
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits 
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter 
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter 
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack 
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony 
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry
9. Wings- Give Ireland Back To The Irish


----------



## Taggart

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry
9. Wings- Give Ireland Back To The Irish 
10. Dubliners - Belfast Hornpipe


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry
9. Wings- Give Ireland Back To The Irish
10. Dubliners - Belfast Hornpipe
11. Fionnuala Gill - Deus Meus Adiuva Me


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry
9. Wings- Give Ireland Back To The Irish
10. Dubliners - Belfast Hornpipe
11. Fionnuala Gill - Deus Meus Adiuva Me
12. Nun Attax - White Cortina


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Create an All-Genres Soundtrack for... Ireland

1. A Song for Ireland - De Dannan featuring Mary Black
2. Ireland's Call - Celtic Thunder
3. Kevin Burke - Track 8 (Toss The Feathers) from his album If The Cap Fits
4. The Town I Loved So Well – Phil Coulter
5. She Moved Through The Fair (trad) - John McCormack
6. Hamilton Harty - An Irish Symphony
7. Planxty - Follow Me Up To Carlow
8. Danny Doyle - The Fields Of Athenry
9. Wings- Give Ireland Back To The Irish
10. Dubliners - Belfast Hornpipe
11. Fionnuala Gill - Deus Meus Adiuva Me
12. Nun Attax - White Cortina 
13. Martin Hayes - The Green Linnet


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod


----------



## Ingélou

Please note that I've enlarged the theme to include musicals - sorry I didn't do that originally.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, *or songs from non-classical musicals*, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida) - 
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof 
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I, Me, Mine - The Beatles


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I, Me, Mine - The Beatles 
9. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida) 
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I, Me, Mine - The Beatles 
9. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song
10, And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going - Dreamgirls


----------



## Ingélou

(Original no. 8, I, Me, Mine - The Beatles, doesn't seem to be from a musical or opera or be a classical song, but from an album and a film of a performance - sorry. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Me_Mine
Please pm me if you find this unfair.)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song
9. And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going - Dreamgirls
10. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair - South Pacific


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song
9. And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going - Dreamgirls
10. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair - South Pacific
11. I've Gotta Be Me - from Golden Rainbow / Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## SanAntone

Ingélou said:


> (Original no. 8, I, Me, Mine - The Beatles, doesn't seem to be from a musical or opera or be a classical song, but from an album and a film of a performance - sorry. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Me_Mine
> Please pm me if you find this unfair.)


No, I missed the stipulation of the song having to come from a work for the stage.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song
9. And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going - Dreamgirls
10. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair - South Pacific
11. I've Gotta Be Me - from Golden Rainbow / Sammy Davis Jr. 
12. I Cain't Say No - Oklahoma


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 95 - Egotism in Song - Classical or Operatic Songs, or songs from non-classical musicals, where the title or first line or chorus includes I, me, my or mine (or equivalent in the original language).

1. Remember Me (Dido's Lament) from Purcell's Dido & Aeneas
2. Je veux vivre from Roméo et Juliette by Charles Gounod
3. I Feel Pretty from West Side Story
4. Verdi - Se quel guerrier io fossi!…Celeste Aida (from Aida)
5. Grieg - Ich Liebe Dich
6. If I Were A Rich Man - Fiddler on the Roof
7. I Could Have Danced All Night - My Fair Lady
8. I Enjoy Being Being a Girl - Flower Drum Song
9. And I Am Telling You I'm Not Going - Dreamgirls
10. I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair - South Pacific
11. I've Gotta Be Me - from Golden Rainbow / Sammy Davis Jr.
12. I Cain't Say No - Oklahoma 
13. I Got Plenty o' Nuttin' - Porgy and Bess


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs 

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> No, I missed the stipulation of the song having to come from a work for the stage.


But it was a brilliant response , containing "I", "Me", _and_ "Mine" in the title.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing. 
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.
9. Danny Boy, When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral - In Ireland, wouldn't be able to get halfway through without laughing. In America, had to sing 'em twice, sometimes thrice. If I laughed, I wouldn't get paid.


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.
9. Danny Boy, When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral - In Ireland, wouldn't be able to get halfway through without laughing. In America, had to sing 'em twice, sometimes thrice. If I laughed, I wouldn't get paid.
10. Nations of the World (The Animaniacs). Actually performed this three times at a three night fundraiser.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.
9. Danny Boy, When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral - In Ireland, wouldn't be able to get halfway through without laughing. In America, had to sing 'em twice, sometimes thrice. If I laughed, I wouldn't get paid.
10. Nations of the World (The Animaniacs). Actually performed this three times at a three night fundraiser.
11. My Own Native Land - onstage (member of the house band - but tune was acapella) with members of Altan, Solas, Cherish the Ladies, 20+ others. closing night Green Linnet Records Celtic music festival - Chicago.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Edited post - Theme will continue as per request...


----------



## Art Rock

We can give it one more try though:

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.
9. Danny Boy, When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral - In Ireland, wouldn't be able to get halfway through without laughing. In America, had to sing 'em twice, sometimes thrice. If I laughed, I wouldn't get paid.
10. Nations of the World (The Animaniacs). Actually performed this three times at a three night fundraiser.
11. My Own Native Land - onstage (member of the house band - but tune was acapella) with members of Altan, Solas, Cherish the Ladies, 20+ others. closing night Green Linnet Records Celtic music festival - Chicago.
12. Like a Virgin by Madonna - at the request of my boss at the time (Singapore) to break the ice at a party thrown for potential customers....


----------



## Floeddie

Theme # 96 - Sing-Along Songs

Select a song that you personally have actually sung - out loud - and and at least one example of a situation in which you have done so...

1. Maggie May - Rod Stewart - in the car, in the shower, at a RS concert (several times), and on the corner of State and Randolph at 11:30 am on a 50 dollar dare.
2. The Way It Is - Bruce Hornsby. On stage while a member of the backing band for Eddie Cornelius as part of the warmup set in which we all sang a song or two before he came on stage.
3. Jambo Bwana - Swahili song - Whenever I meet East-African students selling books in the summer.
4. The Blackbird - Irish traditional song; I sang it in the pub session where I played fiddle, in Suffolk.
5. Crazy little thing called love by Queen - various karaoke evenings in Singapore, Malaysia and China.
6. You'll Never Walk Alone - Audition piece for every Broadway touring company to hit the Mid-west - Always got a call-back after singing - Never got one after speaking -Oddly enough, all my characters had an Irish accent.
7. Yesterday once more by the Carpenters - Sang it with my wife at a campfire evening gettogether outside Beijing.
8. Ye Spotted Snakes With Double Tongue from A Midsummer Night's Dream - sang it in duet with an O-level student in the brightest class of girls I've had the privilege of teaching.
9. Danny Boy, When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral - In Ireland, wouldn't be able to get halfway through without laughing. In America, had to sing 'em twice, sometimes thrice. If I laughed, I wouldn't get paid.
10. Nations of the World (The Animaniacs). Actually performed this three times at a three night fundraiser.
11. My Own Native Land - onstage (member of the house band - but tune was acapella) with members of Altan, Solas, Cherish the Ladies, 20+ others. closing night Green Linnet Records Celtic music festival - Chicago.
12. Like a Virgin by Madonna - at the request of my boss at the time (Singapore) to break the ice at a party thrown for potential customers.... 
13. In My Room by The Beach Boys - yes I was a pre-teen at the time, & I sung it more than once in various locations, including in my room


----------



## Floeddie

"The next theme is open"


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life


----------



## Jay

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier... 
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier... 
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier... 
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp 
9. Strauss, R. - Don Quixote


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
9. Strauss, R. - Don Quixote 
10. Milton Kellem - Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now - Viola Wills


----------



## Jay

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
9. Strauss, R. - Don Quixote
10. Milton Kellem - Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now - Viola Wills
11. David Lang - Just (After Song of Songs)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
9. Strauss, R. - Don Quixote
10. Milton Kellem - Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now - Viola Wills
11. David Lang - Just (After Song of Songs)
12. Rebecca Clarke - Viola Sonata


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 97 - Works that feature the viola, that AREN'T specifically a viola concerto. Composer and work.

1. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 6
2. Morton Feldman - The Viola in My Life
3. Caravan - L'Auberge du Sanglier...
4. Shostakovich - Viola sonata
5. Mozart - String quintet kv516
6. Berlioz - Harold in Italy
7. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
8. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
9. Strauss, R. - Don Quixote
10. Milton Kellem - Gonna Get Along Without Ya Now - Viola Wills
11. David Lang - Just (After Song of Songs)
12. Rebecca Clarke - Viola Sonata 
13. Dobrinka Tabakova : Suite in Jazz Style


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land 
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land 
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Donovan Leitch - Sunshine Superman


----------



## Floeddie

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Donovan Leitch - Sunshine Superman
4. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing


----------



## Shaughnessy

Bulldog said:


> Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians
> 
> Select artist(s) and a representative song -
> 
> 1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
> 2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
> 3. Donovan Leitch - Sunshine Superman


Sorry Bulldog, but Donovan Leitch was born in Glasgow, Scotland and thus doesn't quite qualify as "American" 

Number 3 is disqualified.



Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing 
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn! 
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn! 
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley


----------



## pianozach

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders


----------



## Jay

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane
9. The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane
9. The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream
10. The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane
9. The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream
10. The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man
11. Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane
9. The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream
10. The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man
11. Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence 
12. Steve Goodman - City of New Orleans


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 98 - American Folk / Folk-rock Musicians

Select artist(s) and a representative song -

1. Woody Guthrie - This Land Is Your Land
2. John Prine - Angel from Montgomery
3. Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A Changing
4. Pete Seeger - Turn! Turn! Turn!
5. Peter, Paul & Mary - Blowin' in the Wind
6. The Kingston Trio - Tom Dooley
7. John Denver - Sunshine On My Shoulders
8. Fiddlin' John Carson - The Little Old Log Cabin in The Lane
9. The Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream
10. The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man
11. Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
12. Steve Goodman - City of New Orleans 
12. Gillian Welch - Orphan Girl


----------



## Shaughnessy

The last number 12 above is actually 13 and jegreenwood has the next theme to play or hand off...


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to _Romeo and Juliet_

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to _Romeo and Juliet_

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits 
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to _Romeo and Juliet_

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein 
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz


----------



## pianozach

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls 
9. Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - Prokofiev


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls
9. Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - Prokofiev
10. Romeo und Julia - Peggy March


----------



## Floeddie

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls
9. Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - Prokofiev
10. Romeo und Julia - Peggy March
11. Romeo and Juliet - Tchaikovsky


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls
9. Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - Prokofiev
10. Romeo und Julia - Peggy March
11. Romeo and Juliet - Tchaikovsky
12. Romeo & Juliet - Ryan Adams


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #99

Music (any genre) having some connection to Romeo and Juliet

1. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
2. Just Like Romeo and Juliet - The Reflections
3. The Cinema Show - Genesis
4. West Side Story - Leonard Bernstein
5. Roméo et Juliette - Pascal Dusapin
6. Romeo - Mr. Big
7. Roméo et Juliette - Berlioz
8. Romeo and Juliet - Indigo Girls
9. Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - Prokofiev
10. Romeo und Julia - Peggy March
11. Romeo and Juliet - Tchaikovsky
12. Romeo & Juliet - Ryan Adams 
13. Mystery Dance - Elvis Costello

_"Romeo was restless, he was ready to kill
He jumped out the window 'cause he couldn't sit still
Juliet was waiting with a safety net
He said, "Don't bury me 'cause I'm not dead yet" _


----------



## Shaughnessy

It's only fitting that Theme # 100 be taken up by the thread starter and so I pass it onto her with congratulations upon having achieved the milestone...


----------



## Floeddie

Good Show!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I usually don't write the #13 post if I'm not up to making a new theme...


----------



## Highwayman

Both Ingélou and Taggart have been absent for 5 days now. Any info?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I usually don't write the #13 post if I'm not up to making a new theme...


I never have less than a dozen themes ready to play at a moment's notice and I've created roughly six for every one of yours - I intentionally took a pass on this one for the reason mentioned in the post above -

I could not have possibly anticipated their absence - It was meant as nothing more than a kind gesture - I'm not getting involved in this - Reach out to @Art Rock for a call on this one.


----------



## Bulldog

Shaughnessy said:


> I could not have possibly have anticipated their absence - It was meant as nothing more than a kind gesture - I'm not getting involved in this - Reach out to @Art Rock for a call on this one.


There's no point trying to find Art Rock - he's on a short vacation.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Then I guess it is my call to make and I have to think that the thread starter, while appreciating the gesture, would want the game to proceed...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - 1952


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - 1952 
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - 1958


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - 1952
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - 1958
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951) 
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956) 
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956) 
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951
6. Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Up Above My Head... - (1956)


----------



## Rogerx

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951
6. Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Up Above My Head... - (1956) 
7. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? (1957)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists
> 
> Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...
> 
> *6. Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Up Above My Head... - (1956)*













*Number 8 - BOOM* - Recording was made in 1948 and the record reached number 6 on the _Billboard_ "Race Records" chart in late 1948.





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Shaughnessy

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty (1958)


----------



## Rogerx

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House)1951
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty (1958) 
9. Brenda Lee- One Step at a Time 1957


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan - (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House) - (1951)
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? - (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty - (1958)
9. Brenda Lee- One Step at a Time - (1957)
10. Kitty Kallen - Little Things Mean a Lot - (1954)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan - (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House) - (1951)
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? - (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty - (1958)
9. Brenda Lee- One Step at a Time - (1957)
10. Kitty Kallen - Little Things Mean a Lot - (1954) 
11. Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - (1953)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan - (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House) - (1951)
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? - (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty - (1958)
9. Brenda Lee- One Step at a Time - (1957)
10. Kitty Kallen - Little Things Mean a Lot - (1954)
11. Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - (1953)
12. Ella Fitzgerald - Someone to Watch Over Me (1950)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme # 100 - Vintage '50s Female Vocalists

Select vocalist and a song - Provide the year of release...

1. Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me - (1952)
2. Peggy Lee - Fever - (1958)
3. Lee Wiley - Manhattan - (1951)
4. Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - (1956)
5. Rosemary Clooney - (Come On-A My House) - (1951)
6. Connie Francis -"Who's Sorry Now? - (1957)
7. Patti Page - (How Much Is) That Doggie in the Window? - (1953)
8. Sarah Vaughan - Misty - (1958)
9. Brenda Lee- One Step at a Time - (1957)
10. Kitty Kallen - Little Things Mean a Lot - (1954)
11. Eartha Kitt - Santa Baby - (1953)
12. Ella Fitzgerald - Someone to Watch Over Me (1950) 
13. Joan Weber - Let Me Go, Lover - (1954)


----------



## Shaughnessy

I checked out all of the other "Baker's Dozen" games and variants and SanAntone was correct in stating that they all end at 100.

In the absence of the thread starter to advise otherwise, we will hold to precedent and end at 100.

And instead of just ending it by going gently into that good night - We'll blow it up... blow it up real good...


----------



## Ingélou

Highwayman said:


> Both Ingélou and Taggart have been absent for 5 days now. Any info?


We've been on holiday in Scotland (had a fabulous time) but are back today. There were some interesting themes in our absence. Thank you to everyone who took part.


----------



## Taggart

Thread closed at the request of the OP.


----------

